# [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!



## der8auer (27. August 2012)

*[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*!2015 UPDATE am Ende dieses Beitrags!*​ 
*Als Extreme-Overclocker bin ich stehts auf der Suche nach** den besten Komponenten. Ob CPU, GPU, Mainboard oder Arbeitsspeicher - alles muss optimal aufeinander abgestimmt werden, um neue Rekorde aufzustellen. Aktuell bietet Ivy Bridge die beste Leistung und kann mit flüssigem Stickstoff ans absolute Limit ausgereizt werden. Ohne Coldbug sind diese CPUs durch die Temperatur limitiert weshalb jedes Grad zählt. Die Wahl der richtigen Wärmeleitpaste ist also entscheident. In diesem Test vergleiche ich 25 verschiedene Wärmeleitpasten und teste diese unter Luftkühlung und mit flüssigem Stickstoff.*​ 


*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*​ 


*WLP Roundup 2013*
*Testaufbau und Beschreibung*
*Wärmeleitpasten im Detail*
Alpenföhn Schneekanone
Coolink Chillaramic
Noctua NT-H1
Alphacool Silver Grease
Gelid GC-Extreme
Zalman ZM-STG1
Revoltec Thermal Grease Nano
JunPus D9000
JunPus DX1
Xigmatek PTI-G3606
Xigmatek PTI-G4512
Coolermaster Value V1
Coolermaster Essentials E1
Dimastech HTX EE
Dimastech Thermal Compound
Prolimatech PK-1
Prolimatech PK-2
Prolimatech PK-3
Akasa 455
Akasa 460
Akasa 5022
Arctic Silver 5
Arctic Céramique 2
Arctic MX-2
Arctic MX-4
Amasan T12

*Test 1: Luftkühlung*
*Test 2: LN2 bei -50°C*
*Test 3: LN2 bei -150°C*

*Auswertung*
*Auswertung der Testergebnisse*
*Auszeichnungen*
 
*WLP Roundup 2013:*

*Danksagung:*

Zuerst möchte ich mich bei Sponsoren bedanken, die diesen Test überhaupt erst möglich gemacht haben. Caseking möchte ich dabei besonders hervorheben. Sie haben mir einen Großteil der Pasten zur verfügung gestellt. Vielen Dank dafür!

Einige andere Pasten habe ich direkt über Hersteller erhalten. Ein Dank geht dabei an: Akasa, Alpenföhn, Coolink, Noctua, Alphacool bzw Aquatuning, der8auer ECC, JunPus, Dimastech und Prolimatech.*Testaufbau und Beschreibung:* 

*Theorie*Die große Mehrheit hier im Forum wird wissen wieso - aber einige vielleicht nicht. Deshalb stellen wir uns zunächst die Frage: Wieso brauchen wir überhaupt Wärmeleitpaste und was ist das genau?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dazu betrachten wir zunächst eine vereinfachte, geschnittene Darstellung einer CPU und dem darauf sitzenden CPU-Kühler. Extrem vergrößert sind die Oberflächen von CPU und Kühlerboden sehr rau, obwohl sie mit bloßem Auge eine sehr glatte Erscheinung haben. Die Hohlräume zwischen beiden Bauteilen werden deshalb mit Paste gefüllt, um die thermische Verbindung zu verbessern. Die Pasten sind deshalb flüssig und trocknen im optimalen Fall niemals aus. Die meisten Hersteller geben eine Anwendungsgarantie von 2-5 Jahren zwischen CPU und Kühler. Nach dieser Zeit sollte die Paste auf jeden Fall gewechselt werden.
Die meisten Wärmeleitpasten bestehen aus Silikonen oder Ölen und verschiedenen Zusätzen als Wärmeleitmittel. Hier werden meist Silber-, Aluminium-, Keramik- oder Diamantpartikel verwendet. So fern nicht anders gekennzeichnet sind alle Wärmeleitpasten elektrisch nicht leitend. Dies gilt für alle Pasten dieses Tests.

Neben normalen Wärmeleitpasten gibt es noch Flüssigmetall als Wärmeüberträger. Diese sind elektrisch leitend und verfestigen sich sehr schnell bei Temperaturen unterhalb des Gefrierpunktes. Aus diesem Grund werde ich Flüssigmetall in diesem Test nicht verwenden.​*Testablauf*Getestet wird die Wärmeleitpaste im ersten Schritt auf einem i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz mit einer Kernspannung von 1,20 Volt. Der Prozessor wird dabei von einem Scythe Katana 2 bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl gekühlt. Für die maximale Auslastung sorgt das Tool CoreDamage. Nach etwa 15 Minuten Last hat sich die maximale Temperatur eingependelt und die Temperatur wird abgelesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Als Messwert wird dabei die Delta-Temperatur zwischen CPU IHS und Kühlerboden verwendet. An beiden Teilen habe ich je einen Temperatursensor befestigt, um die Temperatur zu messen. Viele Wärmeleitpasten liegen bei der Leistung nur wenige 0,1°C auseinander. Eine CPU Temperatur bei schwankender Raumtemperatur zu messen wäre also fatal. Bei der Bestimmung der Detal-Temperatur wird die Raumtemperatur als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen.

Jede Wärmeleitpaste wird drei Mal aufgetragen und erneut getestet, um Messfehler zu vermeiden. Aus den drei getesteten Werten wird anschließend der Mittelwert gebildet. Nach jeder Messung werden CPU und Kühler mit Alkohol gründlich gereinigt, um Rückstände zu entfernen.
Beim zweiten Test verwende ich einen der8auer Fusion CPU-Container und flüssigen Stickstoff. Dieser Kühlt erneut einen i7-3770K allerdings nun bei 5,0GHz und 1,45 Volt im ersten Test und 5,0 GHz und 1,50 Volt im zweiten Test. Auch bei diesem Test werde ich das Tool CoreDamage verwenden. Nach Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste warte ich zunächst bis der Boden des CPU Containers etwa +30°C erreicht hat und kühle anschließend auf -50°C ab - Richtwert ist dabei die Temperatur des CPU-Containers. Nun wird das Tool CoreDamage gestartet und läuft etwa 5 Minuten. Während dieser Zeit halte ich den Container mit flüssigem Stickstoff so konstant wie möglich bei -50°. Nach den 5 Minuten wird erneut die Delta-Temperatur zwischen IHS und Boden des CPU Containers gemessen und erfasst.
Anschließend wird der CPU-Container auf -150°C heruntergekühlt und die Messung wird nach gleichem Schema wiederholt. Diese Testreihe wird für jede Paste auf Grund des großen Aufwands nur zwei Mal durchgeführt und der Mittelwert gebildet. Liegen die Zwei Messergebnisse zu weit auseinander, z.B. 2,5 °C, wird der Test ein drittes Mal durchgeführt und die zwei Messwerte die am nächsten bei einander liegen verwendet.​*Anpressdruck und auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste *Während sich bei der Methode zum Auftragen der WLP die Geister scheiden ist klar, dass der Anpressdruck des montierten Kühlers während des Tests stehts gleich bleiben muss, um eine Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten. Der Scythe Katana 2 wird deshalb mit Intel Push-Pins montiert. Der CPU-Container hingegen muss verschraubt werden. Dabei messe ich mit einem Messschieber wie stark die Federn gespannt werden. Alle haben im unmontierten Zustand eine Ausgangslänge von 16,0 mm. Ich ziehe die Rändelmuttern nun so weit an, dass alle vier Federn nur noch eine Länge von 12,2 mm besitzen.

Beim Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste muss beachtet werden, dass nicht zu viel, aber auch nicht zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste verwendet wird. Alle Hohlräume zwischen Kühler und CPU müssen ausgefüllt werden. Wird mehr Paste als benötigt aufgetragen kann sich dies allerdings negativ auf die Kühlleistung auswirken. Ich verwende deshalb einen Spachtel und trage eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste auf und verteile diese auf der gesamten Fläche des CPU IHS. Ich bin kein Freund der Methode nur einen Punkt in die Mitte zu setzen, da ich so nicht genau abschätzen kann ob auch wirklich genug Paste aufgetragen wurde.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Testsystem:*


GA-Z77X-UP5 TH
i7-3770K
2 x 2 GB G.Skill Pi 2400 CL9
LEPA 1600 W Netzteil
Scythe Katana 2 (Bei Test 1)
der8auer Fusion CPU-Container (Bei Test 2 und 3)
*Wärmeleitpasten im Detail:*

Unter dem Punkt Auswertung habe ich alle technischen Daten der Probanden in einer Tabelle erfasst. Bei der Detailansicht der einzelnen Pasten werde ich deshalb auf diese Werte nicht weiter eingehen.*Alpenföhn Schneekanone*Alpenföhn ist für sehr gute Luftkühler bekannt und liefert mit der Schneekanone den ersten Kandidaten im Testfeld. Die Spritze hat trotz des relativ geringen Inhalts von 1,5 g eine gute größe und liegt angenehm in der Hand. Die Verpackung ist gut gestaltet und bietet alle wichtigen technischen Details zusammengefasst auf einen Blick.
Im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine gut bebilderte Anleitung und ein Spachtel zum einfacheren auftragen der Paste.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Coolink Chillaramic*Coolink's Chillaramic fällt auf den ersten Blick durch die aufällig gestaltete Verpackung auf. Der Hersteller wirbt damit, dass diese Wärmeleitpaste bestens für tiefe Temperaturen geeignet ist und sich deshalb auch für Kompressorkühlungen eignet. Die 10 Gramm große Tube reicht für viele Anwendungen aus - einen Spachtel oder eine kurze Anleitung vermisse ich allerdings.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Noctua NT-H1*Der österreichische Kühlerproduzent Noctua schickt mit der NT-H1 sein Produkt ins Rennen. Verglichen mit den meisten anderen Pasten im Test ist diese Paste sehr angenehm verpackt und lässt sich leicht öffnen. Andere Kunststoffverpackungen hingegen lassen sich nur mit roher Gewalt öffnen. 
Auf der Rückseite sind alle technischen Details und eine gute Installationsanleitung zu finden. Auch Noctua wirbt damit, dass diese Paste sich sehr gut für Kompressorkühlungen eignet. Des weiteren soll sie sich sehr leicht verteilen lassen weshalb laut Anleitung ein Tropfen in der Mitte ausreicht - ein Spachtel liegt deshalb nicht bei.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Alphacool Silver Grease*Alphacool bietet mit der Silver Grease die zweit größte Wärmeleitpaste im Testfeld. Die Paste bietet 30 g Inhalt und eignet sich daher sehr gut für Tester oder Reviewer wenn die Wärmeleitpaste besonders häufig gewechselt werden soll. Mit etwa 32 Cent pro Gramm ist sie eine der günstigsten Pasten im Testfeld. 
Die Tube wird in einer einfachen Kunststoffverpackung geliefert - Anleitung oder sonstiges Zubehör sind nicht vorhanden.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Gelid GC-Extreme*Gelid ist speziell bei Extreme-Overclockern bekannt für eine sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste und hat dafür bereits mehrere Auszeichnungen erhalten. Die 3,5 Gramm leichte Tube befindet sich preislich im oberen Segment und wird wie die meisten Pasten in einer Blisterverpackung gelifert, welche sich nur schwer öffnen lassen.
Auf der Verpackung findet man diverse Auszeichnungen und technische Details. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich ein Spachtel zum Verteilen der Paste.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​*Zalman ZM-STG1*Zalman ist im Luftkühlungssektor für seine Kühllösungen bekannt und bietet mit der ZM-STG1 ein interessantes Konzept. Diese Paste wird nicht wie gewohnt in einer Tube geliefert und sondern in einem kleinen Glasfläschchen. Im Deckel befindet sich ein kleiner Pinsel ähnlich wie bei Nagellack. Die Paste lässt sich dadurch sehr angenehm und dünn verstreichen.
Die Rückseite zeigt eine gut bebilderte Anleitung zur korrekten Anwendung dieser Wärmeleitpaste. Dabei muss beachtet werden, dass sowohl Kühler als auch CPU eingestrichen werden, da diese Wärmeleitpaste sehr dünnflüssig ist.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Revoltec Thermal Grease Nano*Ähnlich wie Zalman's ZM-STG1 wird auch Revoltec's Thermal Grease Nano in einem kleinen Glasfläschchen geliefert und hebt sich so vom restlichen Testfeld ab. Auch diese Paste lässt sich dadurch sehr angenehm verteilen - wird allerdings in einer Blisterverpackung geliefert welche sich schwer öffnen lässt.
Auf der Rückseite findet man technische Details und eine Kurzanleitung.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*JunPus D9000*JunPus ist ein neuer Hersteller von diversen Wärmeleitprodukten mit Sitz in Taiwan. D9000 ist die erste von zwei Wärmeleitpasten dieses Herstellers im Testfeld. Die Paste ist gut verpackt und auf der Rückseite finden sich alle technischen Details und eine sehr gute Beschreibung des Produkts. Aktuell ist dieses Produkt in Deutschland allerdings nicht verfügbar.
Im Liefumfang befindet sich zusätzlich ein Spachtel zum Verteilen der Paste.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*JunPus DX1*DX1 ist die erste von zwei Wärmeleitpasten dieses Herstellers im Testfeld. Die Paste ist gut verpackt und auf der Rückseite finden sich alle technischen Details und eine sehr gute Beschreibung des Produkts. Aktuell ist dieses Produkt in Deutschland allerdings nicht verfügbar.
Im Liefumfang befindet sich zusätzlich ein Spachtel zum Verteilen der Paste.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Xigmatek PTI-G3606*Der bekannte Kühlerhersteller Xigmatek schickt mit der PTI-G3606 sein midrange-Produkt ins Rennen. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich auch hier ein Spachtel für einfacheres Verstreichen der Wärmeleitpaste. Die Verpackung bietet eine detailierte Ansicht der Eigenschaften, lässt sich aber sehr schwer öffnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Xigmatek PTI-G4512*Die PTI-G4512 ist das highend-Produkt von Xigmatek und ähnelt bis auf den Kühleigenschaften der PTI-G3606. Auch hier findet sich ein Spachtel im Lieferumfang und die technischen Details sind sehr gut aufgelistet. Auch hier würde ich mir eine bessere Verpackung wünschen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Cooler Master Value V1*Der bekannte Gehäuse- und Kühlerproduzent Cooler Master stellt für den Test zwei Produkte zur Verfügung. Die V1 Value ist ein midrange Produkt und wird leider auch in einer Blisterverpackung gelifert. Auf der Rückseite sind alle wichtigen Details in einer Tabelle zu finden. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich ebenfalls ein Spachtel.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Cooler Master Essentials E1*Essentials E1 ist ein High-End-Produkt von Cooler Master und wird ebenfalls in einer Blisterverpackung geliefert. Als einziger Hersteller bietet Cooler Master bei der E1 zusätzlich ein Reinigungstuch zum Entfernen von Wärmeleitpastenrückständen. Das Tuch ist auf der Rückseite in einer silbernen Verpackung zu finden. Auch hier ist im Lieferumfang ein Spachtel enthalten. Eine Anleitung vermisse ich hingegen.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Dimastech HTX EE*Dimastech ist gerade bei Übertaktern für die BenchTable made in Italy bekannt. In der Vergangenheit hat Dima, Inhaber von Dimastech, bereits andere Produkte wie CPU Wasserkühler auf den Markt gebracht. Die HTX EE ist die erste eigene Wärmeleitpaste und wird inklusive Spachtel ausgeliefert. Die Rückseite gibt einen Einblick in die technischen Eckdaten des Produkts. Auch hier wurde leider eine Blisterverpackung gewählt.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 

​*Dimastech Thermal Compound*Für Tester mit hohem Verbrauch an Wärmeleitpasten bietet Dimastech auch eine große Dose mit 60 g Inhalt - die größte Paste im Test. Dem Lieferumfang liegen zwei Spachtel bei.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​*Prolimatech PK-1*PK-1 ist das Einsteiger-Produkt des Kühlerherstellers Prolimatech, welcher für Kühler wie den MK-13 bekannt ist. Die Verpackung der Paste ist sehr gut gestaltet. Auf den Seiten sind die technischen Details zu sehen und auf der Rückseite sogar die Zusammensetzung des Produkts. Im Lieferumfang ist ein kleiner Kartonspachtel enthalten.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Prolimatech PK-2*Ähnlich der PK-1 wird auch die PK-2 in einer sehr guten Verpackung geliefert. Das midrange-Produkt ist allerdings mit einem hochwertigeren Spachtel ausgerüstet.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Prolimatech PK-3*PK-3 ist die High-End-Paste von Prolimatech und unterscheidet sich nur in der Leistung von der PK-2. Dazu später mehr. Auch hier hat mir die Verpackung sehr gut gefallen.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Akasa 455*Akasa liefert mit der 455 das kleinste Produkt im Testfeld. Technische Daten sind auf der Spritze selbst abgebildet - eine Anleitung fehlt allerdings. Die Verpackung wäre in dieser Form meiner Meinung nacht nicht nötig gewesen.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Akasa 460*Akasa 460 ist das Midrange-Produkt des taiwanesischen Kühlerproduzenten. Die Verpackung denkt alle wichtigen Informationen ab - ist allerdings ebenfalls schwer zu öffnen. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine mehrsprachige Anleitung und ein Spachtel im Kreditkarten-Format.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​*Akasa 5022*5022 ist das High-End-Produkt von Akasa und entspricht bis auf den technischen Details und der Leistung der Akasa 460.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Arctic Silver 5*Artic Silver 5 zählt zu den Klassikern unter den Wärmeleitpasten und ist in dieser Form schon seit langer Zeit auf dem Markt. Geliefert wird eine kleine Tube mit 3,5 g Inhalt ohne Verpackung, Anleitung oder sonstigem Zubehör.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​*Arctic Céramique 2*Wie auch die Arctic Silver 5 wird die Céramique 2 ohne jegliches Zubehör oder Verpackung geliefert. Auch sie ist in meinen Augen ein Klassiker unter den Wärmeleitpasten und ist gerade bei Extremübertaktern bekannt und wurde lange Zeit in dieser Szene verwendet.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Arctic MX-2*Arctic - nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Hersteller Arctic Silver - schickt zwei Pasten ins Rennen. Die MX-2 ist die günstigere Variante und wird in einer Blisterverpackung geliefert. Auf der Rückseite sind alle wichtigen technischen Details einsehbar. Das Gefahrstoffsymbol "umweltgefährlich" sollte euch hier nicht erschrecken, da dies theoretisch für alle Wärmeleitpasten gilt.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Arctic MX-4*MX-4 ist das High-End-Produkt von Arctic und wie die MX-2 in diversen Größen erhältlich. Bis auf die Zusammensetzung und Leistung unterscheiden sich diese zwei Produkte nicht.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​*Amasan T12*Der letzte Kandidat im Test ist eine Industriewärmeleitpaste des Herstellers Amasan. Die T12 ist sehr günstig wenn man Gramm/Euro betrachtet und wird deshalb von mir als Referenz mit in den Test aufgenommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
​


Spoiler



*Test 1: Luftkühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Test 2: LN2 bei -50°C*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Test 2: LN2 bei -150°C*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*UPDATE 2015:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auswertung:*

*Testtabelle:*Zum Vergrößern bitte anklicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Auswertung der Testergebnisse*Nach etwa 150 Kühlerwechseln, 150 mal Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und etwa 80 Stunden Arbeit kommen wir nun zum Fazit. Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, dass es keine schlechten Wärmeleitpasten gibt - es ist nur eine Frage des Anwendungsgebiets. Alle Pasten im Test können problemlos für normale 24/7 Systeme verwendet werden. Wer sich einen 80 Euro teuren Luft- oder Wasserkühler kauft sollte allerdings an der Wärmeleitpaste nicht sparen, sonst war das teuer investierte Geld umsonst. Nun stellen wir uns die Frage: Welche Wärmeleitpaste für welches Anwendungsgebiet?


*Normale 24/7 Gaming- oder Officesysteme:*Hier können grundsätzlich alle Pasten verwendet werden, aber auch günstige Pasten wie die Cooler Master IC Value V1 oder Akasa 455 reichen vollkommen aus.​*Anspruchsvolle Gamingsysteme inkl. Overclocking*Overclocker und Gamer mit High-End-Systemen sollten hier nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Gute Wärmeleitpasten können die Temperatur um 2-3°C gegenüber sehr günstigen senken. Meine Empfehlung geht heir an: Gelid Extreme, JunPus D9000, Noctua NT-H1, Prolimatech PK-3, Akasa 5022, Artic MX-4, Cooler Master IC Essentials E1, Xigmatek PTI-G4512 und die Alpenföhn Schneekanone.​*Extreme-Overclocker bei etwa -50°C (z.B. DICE oder Kompressorkühlung)*Extreme-Overclocker kämpfen um jedes °C, um das letzte MHz aus einem Prozessor zu kitzeln. Aus diesem Grund schränke ich hier die Auswahl weiter ein. Gute Kandidaten sind: JunPus D9000, Prolimatech PK-3, Alpenföhn Schneekanone, Noctua NT-H1, JunPus DX1 und Dimastech HTX EE.​*Extreme-Overclocker bei -150°C und weniger (Flüssigstickstoff!) - die Königsdisziplin*Besonders bei Coldbug freier Hardware kann die Wahl der Wärmeleitpaste entscheident sein. Meine Empfehlung geht hier an die bewährte Gelid Extreme und die D9000 von JunPus.​* 

Auszeichnungen
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnen wir mit den Testsiegern. Sowohl *JunPus D9000* als auch *Gelid GC-Extreme* überzeugen in allen Situationen. Sowohl bei Luft- als auch bei Extremkühlung erreichen beide absolute Bestwerte. Beide Pasten sind im Lieferumfang ähnlich, aber die Verpackung gefällt mir bei der D9000 etwas besser. Allerdings lässt diese sich noch schwerer auftragen als die GC-Extreme. Für die solide Leistung erhalten beide die GOLDEN SYRINGE Auszeichnung.​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alpenföhn Schneekanone, Prolimatech PK-3 und Noctua NT-H1 haben sich ebenfalls als sehr gute Produkte herausgestellt und erhalten dafür die SILVER SYRINGE Auszeichnung. *Alpenföhn's Schneekanone* macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre und ist vorallem bei tiefen Temperaturen sehr gut. Der Preis pro Gramm ist zwar relativ hoch, dafür ist der Inhalt klein was vor allem für den Zusammenbau eines einzelnen Systems vorteilhaft ist. *Prolimatech* bietet mit der *PK-3* eine Paste, welche sich sehr gut für Luftkühlung und Temperaturen bis zu etwa -50°C eignet. *Noctuas NT-H1* schlägt sich in allen Kategorien sehr gut und auch die Verpackung hat mich überzeugt. Sowohl 24/7 Übertakter als auch Extreme-Overclocker können hier bedenkenlos zugreifen.​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Cooler Masters IC Essentials E1* bietet eine sehr gute Preis/Leistung. Das beiliegende Reinigungstuch hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Dieses Feature würde ich mir bei den anderen Herstellern ebenfalls wünschen. *Akasas 5022* eignet sich gut für Luft- bzw. Wasserkühlungen und 24/7 Overclocking. Der Preis ist allerdings etwas hoch. Die *JunPus DX-1* ist ebenfalls sehr interessant für 24/7 Overclocking und auch Extreme Overclocking mit Kompressorkühlung oder Trockeneis. Beim Betrachten der Testtabelle fällt auf dass diese Paste mit 16 W/(m*k) die höchste theoretische Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt. Dennoch ist die Leistung im Test nicht dementsprechend ausgefallen. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller wurde mir gesagt, dass dies an der langen Burn-In Zeit dieser Paste liegt. Die volle Wärmeleitfähigkeit entfaltet diese Paste erst nach einigen Tagen. Dies konnte ich im Test auf Grund des Hohen Aufwands allerdings nicht berücksichtigen.​ 





​_Anregungen, Fragen oder Kritik? Postet hier im Thread oder schreibt mir eine PN _


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2013)

*AW: wlp*

Picdump 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2013)

*AW: wlp*

Picdump 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2013)

*AW: wlp*

Picdump 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2013)

*AW: wlp*

Picdump 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Thema ist online  Viel Spaß beim lesen!

Bilder vom Extreme-OC-Setup liefere ich nach.


----------



## Moose83 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Schöner Test und klasse Vergleich


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. März 2013)

Super Ding 
Und schön viele Bilder, leider braucht mein Internet mit 6MBit so ewig zum Laden. Solange ruckelts auf meinem S3er


----------



## godfather22 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Respekt! Sehr guter Test 
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Flüssigmetall und der Phobya HeGrease aus? Härtet das Flüssigmetall bei so geringen Temperaturen vielleicht aus? 
Ich hab gehört, dass die HeGrease zum High-End-Segment der WLPs gehört und leider ist sie nicht allzu bekannt.


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Schöner Test und klasse Vergleich



Thanks!




mr_speed schrieb:


> Super Ding
> Und schön viele Bilder, leider braucht mein Internet mit 6MBit so ewig zum Laden. Solange ruckelts auf meinem S3er



Danke  Witzig, dass dein Nickname mr_speed ist 




godfather22 schrieb:


> Respekt! Sehr guter Test
> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Flüssigmetall und der Phobya HeGrease aus? Härtet das Flüssigmetall bei so geringen Temperaturen vielleicht aus?
> Ich hab gehört, dass die HeGrease zum High-End-Segment der WLPs gehört und leider ist sie nicht allzu bekannt.


 
Thx! Phobya wollte mir auf die Email nicht antworten dann gibts natürlich auch keinen Test  

Flüssigmetall habe ich weggelassen weil es bei tiefen Temperaturen hart wird. Steht auch irgendwo im Review


----------



## beren2707 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Großartiger Test, vielen Dank dafür! 
Kommt mir sehr gelegen, da meine MX2 gerade zur Neige geht. Werde wohl der Gelid mal eine Chance geben.


----------



## godfather22 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



der8auer schrieb:


> Flüssigmetall habe ich weggelassen weil es bei tiefen Temperaturen hart wird. Steht auch irgendwo im Review


 
Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. März 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Danke  Witzig, dass dein Nickname mr_speed ist



Haha ich bin einfach so wahnsinnig unkreativ bei sowas.  Sollte mich dann wohl eher in mr_slow umbenennen


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Großartiger Test, vielen Dank dafür!
> Kommt mir sehr gelegen, da meine MX2 gerade zur Neige geht. Werde wohl der Gelid mal eine Chance geben.


 
Danke und bitte 

Mit der Gelid machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch


----------



## PornoStyle (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

echt super test danke das du dir die mühe gemacht hast echt cool 

bin ich noch gut mit meiner WLP gefahren


----------



## Thallassa (14. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Sehr schicke Review auf jeden Fall, leider steht nichts großartig neues (für mich) drinnen. Eben dass die 9K, GC und NT-H1 mitunter die besten sind. Aber sehr geil das übersichtlich im Megatest bestätigt zu haben!


----------



## Gohrbi (15. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

...ein super Test, der meinen Kauf von "Gelid GC-Extreme" nur bestätigt. Auch zwischen GPU und AC Xtreme leiste die Paste gute Dienste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



der8auer schrieb:


> Flüssigmetall habe ich weggelassen weil es bei tiefen Temperaturen hart wird. Steht auch irgendwo im Review


 
Ist das überhaupt ein Problem? Wenn es einmal perfekt an den IHS angepasst ist, kann es doch so hart werden, wie es will, oder?

Ich persönlich hätte mich jedenfalls über einen Vergleichswert gefreut. Denn wenn ich die Differenzen mit meinen eigenen Tests abgleiche, ist der Unterschied zwischen LM und GC Extreme zu klein, um abzuschätzen, was besser ist.


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Ich werde mir mal ein Sample besorgen und mit der GC-Extreme einen Vergleichstest machen. Auch wenn ich wegen der elektrischen Leitfähigkeit kein Freund von LiquidMetal bin 

edit: LiquidMetal besteht ja aus reinem Gallium das bei so ca. +29°C flüssig wird. Mit kleinen Zusätzen kann man die Temperatur noch etwas senken. Gallium ändert bei negativen Temperaturen mehrfach die Gitterstruktur. Da die Gitterstruktur auch maßgeblich für die Wärmeleitfähigkeit verantwortlich ist wird sich da sicher etwas ändern. Hätte ich im zweiten Semester in Werkstoffkunde besser aufgepasst wüsste ich jetzt die genaue Antwort


----------



## godfather22 (15. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Also unter Luft hat LiquidUltra bei mir mit dem Macho und einem fx-6100 ca. 7Grad im Vergleich mit MX-4 gebracht, ist also nicht zu verachten. 
Man brauch nur ein bisschen länger zum auftragen und wenn man es auf den ausgebauten Prozessor aufträgt kann ja eigentlich nichts passieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Liquid Metal ist eine komplexere Legierung - Gallium, Indium, Rhodium, Silber, Zink und Zinn laut Datenblatt und der Schmelzpunkt liegt bei 8 °C.
Änderungen an der Gitterstruktur könnten also sehr unvorhersehbar sein (auch in Bezug auf die Richtung), aber genau deswegen misst du ja bei drei Temperaturen


----------



## rusco (16. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

danke fur den test gut zu wiessen das alles


----------



## nay (17. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Du hast jede WLP nur einmal pro Kühlmethode getestet? Woher weißt du dann wie hoch die Messungenauigkeit bei der Methode ist? Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Aufbau auf 0,01° C genau ist.


----------



## Aer0 (17. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

wie siehts eigentlich mit dem thema austrocknen bei gelid aus?


----------



## Topper_Harley (17. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



nay schrieb:


> Du hast jede WLP nur einmal pro Kühlmethode getestet? Woher weißt du dann wie hoch die Messungenauigkeit bei der Methode ist? Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Aufbau auf 0,01° C genau ist.


 
Ließ dir den Abschnitt "Testablauf" mal durch, dort findest du das Wort "drei" und "Mittelwert"


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



Aer0 schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mit dem thema austrocknen bei gelid aus?


 
Kann ich leider nicht sagen. Dazu wären Langzeittests nötig und das ist bei so vielen Pasten ein ziemlicher Aufwand.


----------



## nay (17. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Ließ dir den Abschnitt "Testablauf" mal durch, dort findest du das Wort "drei" und "Mittelwert"


 
Okay, das habe ich wirklich überlesen (Schande über mich).

@ der8auer: Wäre es ein Problem für dich, ein Spreadsheet mit den Einzelwerten anzugeben? Mich würde das wirklich interessieren.


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Hier die LuKü-Tabelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nay (17. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Thank you.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (17. März 2013)

Danke für den Aufwand!


----------



## Addi (18. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Gut zu wissen ! Und da ich demnächst wieder neue WLP besorgen muss , fällt mir meine Entscheidung nun kinderleicht ! Danke dafür.
Also wenn du jetzt noch die Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste testest (auch unter ln2) würde das nochmal das Sahnehäubchen obendrauf sein 
Ich weiß deine Arbeit und den großen Aufwand sehr zu schätzen ! Respekt


----------



## DrDave (18. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Auch ich bedanke mich.
Das du dir unter Danksagungen praktisch selber dankst hat mich doch glatt zum schmunzeln gebracht


----------



## Almdudler2604 (18. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Danke für den umfangreichen Test. 80 Stunden Arbeit ist ne Ansage 
Die Messtabelle mit den Einzeldaten ist auch überragend, die Schwankungen sind ja marginal. Im Nachhinein wünscht man sich, man hätte nur 2 Tests pro Aufbau gemacht.

die Noctua NT-H1 scheint mir vom preis leistungsverhältnis sehr gut zu sein, wird wohl meine nächste werden


----------



## JoKa29 (26. März 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

@der8auer

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe und den sehr guten Test!!


----------



## MagicMongo (3. April 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

@der8auer ,

super gelungener Test,eben erst entdeckt. 

Aber eine WLP vermisse ich dennoch und zwar die "Thermalright Chill Factor 3" .

Wäre interessant gewesen,zu wissen,wie diese abgeschnitten hätte. 
Zumindest bei mir, im Vergleich mit der MX4 finde ich die Temperaturentwicklung der Chillfaktor besser. Habe dafür den Thermalright Silver Arrow-SB-E und meine Corsair H100i jeweils als Testprobanten genutzt.
Jeweils schnitt die Chillfaktor um 0,5° bis 1,0° ab. 

Mfg


----------



## harl.e.kin (7. April 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Thread bitte pinnen!


----------



## DjangOC (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Hey, super test.
Aber welche wlp würdest du mir p/l-mässig für ln2 empfehlen, oder ist da die gelid einfach die beste?


----------



## n3rd (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Danke für den aufwendigen Test. 
Was sagst du zu Thema Flüssigmetall - Pads @ 8hauer?

Lg. n3rd


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Weiß nicht, was er sagt - aber der Hersteller sagt "75 °C Burn-In" und hier gehts um <<<0°C...


----------



## n3rd (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Es ist klar, dass es eine "Burn-In"-Phase gibt zur Verflüssigung des Pads, danach kann dieser aber ebenso
<<<<0°C verwendet werden. Sprich: Pottie ohne Inhalt drauf = bei voller CPU Auslastung sind leicht die ü. 70 Grad 
Werte erreicht.. und im Anschluß LN2 rein.


----------



## Deathranger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

welche wlp würde ihr den Empfehlen? 
Muss noch auf mein board warten dann werde ich entwerder weiter hin meinen intel boxed kühler nutzen oder den macho hr2 den ich seit august im schrank stehen hab da ich dachte ich wird den nicht uns sharkon t28 rein bekommen ^^


----------



## DrDave (30. Juli 2013)

Da du scheinbar nicht so wählerisch bist, nimm die günstigste, die sich am besten verarbeiten lässt. Einzelheiten findest du im Test


----------



## Deathranger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

xD ja sollte mal lesen mein bruder meint Arctic Silver 5 Waermeleitpaste 3.5g soll kann ok sein ?


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Bei dem Preis kannst gleich GELID Extreme nehmen (Testsieger)


----------



## beren2707 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Richtig, die ArcticSilver V ist einfach veraltet (habe sie früher auch genutzt), es gibt heutzutage aber keinen Grund mehr, diese noch zu kaufen. Wenn es günstig sein soll, dann kann man eher die MX4 nehmen, ich kann aber (mittlerweile aus eigener Erfahrung) die Gelid GC-Extreme sehr empfehlen; habe sie mir dank dieses Tests und der beindruckenden Leistung (u.a. auch beim ASUS ROG-Camp, wo sie unter den Pots fror) gekauft und bin höchst zufrieden. Kenne aktuell keine bessere WLP.


----------



## Deathranger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

GELID Extreme gibt es leider nicht wo ich sie kaufen will


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juli 2013)

Schönes Roundup! Hast dir ja richtig Arbeit gemacht. Weiter so.


----------



## BrandonMore (13. August 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Sehr schöner test Vielen Dank - hab mich extra fürs Bedanken hier angemeldet

Zum Wärmeleiten hab ich eigentlich immer irgenteine WLPaste genommen es sei denn ich hab was extrem gutes gebraucht

dann nehme ich Kupferpaste aus dem KFZ Bereich 99,9 Prozent Reinkupfer. Leitet gut, Füllt gut. Extrem dünn auftragen. Vorsicht leitfähig

Soll der Kühlkörper aufgeklebt werden - auch das kommt vor - nehme ich grauen Bausilikon. Der ist mit Kaolin pigmentiert das ist wichtig - ähnlich wie bei den KeramicWLs. Dünn auftragen

Die WL Hersteller würden es bestimmt nicht gern hören. Aber früher haben wir Zahnpasta genommen. Funktioniert prima.
Muss aber alle 3-12 Monate erneuert werden. Scheint bei der XBox wiederentdeckt worden zu sein. Dort sterben die SMDs nach 2-3 Jahren dann wegen verbrauchter WL Paste. Planbare Obduleszenz sage ich nur 


Ein Test meiner Hausrezepte würde mich mal interressieren ..


----------



## Ratskrone (14. August 2013)

Endlich mal ausführlicher Test. Danke
Kann ich meine alte MX2 ja ruhig weiter verwenden


----------



## harl.e.kin (16. August 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Das mit der kupferpaste klingt interessant müsste man mal temperaturtechnisch testen.


----------



## Ratskrone (20. August 2013)

Was für eine kupferpaste?


----------



## big-maec (25. August 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



Ratskrone  schrieb:


> Was für eine kupferpaste?



Ich würde es eventuell nehmen wenn es mal getestet wurde ob es was bringt! 
Er meint wahrscheinlich sowas hier : 

*Kupferpaste für Komponenten, die hohen Temperaturen, starken  Druckbelastungen und korrosiven Einflüssen ausgesetzt sind.
**- gutes Druckaufnahme-
  vermögen
- sehr haftfest und beständig 
  gegen Wasserauswaschung
- guter Korrosionsschutz
- geringe Verdunstung
- kein Tropfpunkt*
*- Farbe: kupfer*

Gibt es mittlerweile auch auf Keramikbasis und ist besser. Gebraucht wird es unter anderem im KFZ oder anderen Mechanischen Bereichen.


----------



## Addi (27. August 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Hmm mein Bruder bastelt immer an seinem Wagen , der hat sowas da  
Bin am überlegen es erstmal auf einem alten System zu testen


----------



## Tommi1 (9. September 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Falls es jemand interessiert:

Hab in den letzten 5 Stunden mal folgende WLPs getestet (leider nicht so genau mit Tabelle und Ergebnisse ohne Kommastellen usw.):

- IC Diamond 7 Karat
- Gelid Extreme
- Arctic Silver 5

Im Zimmer hatte immer die gleiche Temperatur bei den Tests (26 Grad).
Die Paste wurde als Erbsengroßer Tropfen mittig auf die CPU aufgetragen und der Kühler draufgesetzt.

Testsystem:
CPU: FX 6100
Kühlung: CPU & GPU WaKü mit Aquacomputer Kryos Cuplex CPU Kühler und XSPC Razor Titan Kühler für die 780, Watercool HTF4 Radi mit 3 Prolimatech Blue Vortex 
@660 U/min, Wasserdurchfluss bei 83 Liter.

Dabei sind folgende Werte dabei rausgekommen (Idle= 30 Minuten nichts tun am PC, Last = 25 Minuten Prime95, Small FFT-Test):

Arctic Silver 5:
Idle: 35°,  Last: 49°

Gelid Extreme:
Idle: 34°,  Last: 47°

IC Diamond 7 Karat:
Idle 33°,  Last 46°


----------



## Tommi1 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Zusatz:

Hab mir vorgestern mal die Coolaboratory Liquid Pads geholt.
Hat mich mal interessiert.
Montage hat auch einwandfrei geklappt.
Beim Burn In hab ich aber von dem besagten Tempabfall nichts gemerkt.
Hatte denn Burn in bei 73° für 5 Minuten gemacht.

Heute mal die Temps gecheckt ( bei Zimmertemperatur von 24°) und gleich mit der IC Diamond verglichen (welche ich nach dem CL Test aufgetragen habe).

Als Test Prog hab ich mal nicht Prime genommen, sonder FurMark im BurnIn 15 Minuten Test in Auflösung 1920x1080, da ich einen Vergleichswert zur GPU (die hat Gelid Extreme drauf) zu vorherigen Tests benötigte.

Ergebnis:
Coollaboratory Liquid Pads: Idle 33°, Last: 45°     (GPU: 42°)
IC-Diamond:                    Idle:32°, Last: 43°     (GPU: 42°)


Wie gesagt, die Pads wurden ordnungsmäßig montiert, was man auch nach dem Kühlerabbau sehen konnte.


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Danke für die Ergebnisse Tommi1,
dann werde ich mir mal die IC-Diamond Paste ordern, falls keiner Einwände hat und was besseres in petto hat.


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Willst du dir wirklich eine Paste kaufen, die sich so gut wie gar nicht auf der CPU verteilen lässt? Ganz davon ab ist mir die genannte Paste auch zu grobkörnig. Die Partikel sind so hart, dass sie beim Entfernen feine Kratzer hinterlassen. Das ist zwar nicht schlimm, aber unschön. Ich würde mir da eher was aus der 8auers Empfehlungen raussuchen, was sich gut handhaben lässt - z.B. Gelid oder Prolimatech.


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Also dann die Gelid extreme, danke Klutten.
Wollte mir einen i7 4770k holen, bin noch nicht sicher ob ich die gleich Köpfen soll (habs noch nie gemacht).
Hoffe das mein guter alter Macho Kühler reicht 
Falls der bissl zu schwach auf der Brust ist, wäre das Köpfen eigentlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Die deutlich bessere Entscheidung. Warum soll man sich den Stress für 1°C Unterschied antun? Dann lieber eine Paste, die man nach Belieben und sehr einfach auftragen kann.


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Ich habe mal noch eine letzte Frage, gibt es so mini Silikonspritzen um die CPU wieder sauber zu verkleben und hättest du eventuell einen link was ich mir da genau holen könnte?
Also Gelid hab ich schon mal nur mit dem Silikon bin ich grad bissl aufgeschmissen, muss mir dazu mal die Monsterthreads dazu hier durchlesen und abarbeiten glaub ich.


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Ich würd einfach zwei kleine Streifen doppelseitiges Klebeband nehmen.
Wenn du nochmal was bei der WLP machen willst, musst alles wieder zerlegen.
Der HT muss nur gegen das Verrutschen außerhalb von der Sockelklemmung fixiert werden.
Nach dem die Sockelhalterung arretiert ist, hält der Heatspreader bombenfest.


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Jo thx, wäre auch ne gute Methode, zieh mir grad solcher Videos rein, dieses Silikon von Uhu wäre aber auch net schlecht 
Haswell i7 4770K köpfen Teil 3 von 4: Flüssigmetall / LM - YouTube
Der arme Kerl testet da auch einiges in seinen 4 Videos 
Also am Ende seiner fehlgeschlagenen Tests, schwört er nun auf Flüssigmetall


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Also ich hatte keinen Stress mit der Diamond.

Hab die, wie alle WLP bei mir, mit nem Klecks in der Mitte der CPU aufgesetzt und dann einfach Kühler draufgeschraubt und fertig.
Geht wunderbar und total Stressfrei.


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen. Ich habe 12 Pasten zu Hause, und die IC Diamond ist davon die von der Verarbeitung schlechteste Paste, die mir in den letzten 23 Jahren untergekommen ist. Die Auftragmethode ist, wie PCGH schon mehrfach in Tests festgestellt hat, Glaubenssache. Ich bin in der Hinsicht vielleicht altmodisch, stehe aber auf eine selbst aufgetragene, feine Schicht, nicht aber auf die "Klecks-in-die-Mitte-Methode" .

Gerade bei GPUs hat man recht wenig Anpressdruck, weshalb ich mich da nicht auf die automatische Verteilung verlassen möchte.


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, daß ich die "altmodische" Methode auch schon probiert habe.

Hab das zweimal probiert (damals mit ner Noctua) und bin kläglich dran gescheitert.
Dann hab ich es lieber gelassen.

Das mit dem geringen Anpressdruck bei GPUs hab ich auch schon gehört, deswegen hab ich auf meiner 780 auch die Gelit drauf (natürlich mit der Klecksmethode).


----------



## Aendymone (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Dann wirds beim Nächsten eine andere Paste - sonst war es immer Arctic bei mir, danke für diesen super Test!


----------



## -Largo- (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Mist hätte ich das nur ein paar Wochen vorher gelesen. Super test. Leider hab ich die falsche bzw. ne Paste die nicht so berauschend ist.
Echt super Arbeit [:ABO:]


----------



## beren2707 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Muss ja auch nicht immer die "beste" Paste sein. Bei Großmengen nutze ich nach wie vor Arctic MX2/4 sowie Gelid Supreme. Die Xtreme ist nur für besondere Zwecke.


----------



## drebbin (23. Januar 2014)

Mir hat der Test zur Wahl der gelid extreme geholfen und mein Prozessor und gpu bedankt sich mit perfekten temperaturen


----------



## -Largo- (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Ja ich will definitiv noch weiter runter mit den Temps meines neuen Systems. Dann werd ich wohl doch noch mal das System zerlegen müssen.
Evtl. bekomm ich es auch ohne komplett Zerlegung hin.


Wie viel grad hatte die ca. weniger durch die Paste? Weisst du das noch?


----------



## Addi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



-Largo- schrieb:


> Ja ich will definitiv noch weiter runter mit den Temps meines neuen Systems. Dann werd ich wohl doch noch mal das System zerlegen müssen.
> Evtl. bekomm ich es auch ohne komplett Zerlegung hin.
> 
> 
> Wie viel grad hatte die ca. weniger durch die Paste? Weisst du das noch?


 Hier stand Müll


----------



## -Largo- (23. Januar 2014)

Also hast du 20 grad bei deiner cpu im idle Modus oder was meinst du? Idle hab ich momentan so um die 27 grad.
Wäre noch interessant zu wissen was du vorher hattest.


----------



## Addi (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Im Idle ist es doch sowieso Latte , ob die cpu 35 , 25 oder 20 grad hat...


----------



## drebbin (24. Januar 2014)

Ich kann dir da leider keine verwertbaren zahlen nennen, da es bei mir gleichzeitig bei beiden mit einem kühlerwechsel zutun hatte
Cpu:hr-02 macho -> brocken 2
Gpu: vtx3d -> acx III

Beides hatte sich aber sehr gelohnt


----------



## -Largo- (24. Januar 2014)

Ok schade.  Werds aber denk ich mal trotzdem machen.


----------



## Addi (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Ach es ging garnicht ums köpfen , upps  

Naja ein paar Grad sind realitisch. Ich hatte von der Artic MX-4 zur Gelid GC Extreme 2-3 Grad Unterschied.

mfg


----------



## -Largo- (24. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich wohl ein paar grad mehr hin bekommen. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Aldrearic (11. April 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

*Grabschaufel hol* 

Nutze die AC MX-2 schon seit einiger Zeit. Etwas besser vom verteilen her als die Ac5 die ich zuvor noch hatte (vor 5 Jahren und mehr). Wechsel doch jedes Jahr 1x die WLP vom CPU und reinige diesen. Irgendwie verschwindet von der MX-2 immer ein kleiner Teil vom Zwischenraum, erklären kann ichs nich. 
Wollte auf die Gelid GC umsteigen aber ist die wirklich so schwer verstreichbar? Oder hilft es bei jeder die Tube vorher in warmes Wasser einzulegen?

Temperaturunterschiede wird es kaum geben, aber wenn ich Oc betreiben will scheint die GC die bessere Wahl zu sein..

Danke für den Test Bauer  Und dass du dir die Zeit damals genommen hast.


----------



## DrDave (13. April 2014)

Sie lässt sich mMn im Gegensatz zur MX2 schon schlechter auftragen, da sie sehr dickflüssig und klebrig ist. Mit dem mitgelieferten Spatel und etwas Übung lässt sich das aber bewerkstelligen.
Ob sie durch die höhere Temperatur des Wassers merkbar flüssiger wird, hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (13. April 2014)

"Flüssiger" wird sie nicht, aber etwas geschmeidiger.
Ich selbst habe noch nicht so oft die WLP gewechselt. Mir ist aber damals beim "üben" vorm Kühlertausch der Grafikkarte aufgefallen, das die WLP (da noch Arctic Silver 5), wesentlich leichter aufzutragen war, nachdem ich sie längere Zeit in der Hosentasche hatte

Also hab ich das bei der Gelid GC Extreme auch so gemacht. Sie ist wirklich etwas zäh in der Verarbeitung, aber wenn sie etwas vorgewärmt wird (Körpertemperatur hat völlig gereicht) lässt sie sich eigentlich recht einfach auftragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Iirc wird Gelid wenn sie wirklich warm ist (Demontage nach Temperaturtest) flüssiger, als MX2&4 bei Raumtemperatur.
Für Normaltbetrieb würde ich trotzdem einfach bei ersteren bleiben, da gibts eigentlich nichts dran auszusetzen. (Wie es bei Extrem-OC aussieht, muss wer anders sagen. Ich denke mal, das Auftragverhalten ist da nicht der wichtigste Aspekt)


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. April 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Wenn die Gelid Solution GC-Extreme so gut ist, wieso bekomme ich die denn schlecht zu kaufen, oder bei manchen Shops erst gar nicht, klar man könnte jetzt sagen das die schnell vergriffen ist, aber dann würde ich auch die Produktion höher fahren, da sollte mal was getan werden
*
*


----------



## wolflux (20. April 2014)

Conrad Elektronik und in eBay.
Gruss


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. April 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Oder du kaufst sie direkt bei unserm Pastenmeister 
Gibt nicht so viele Leute, die Extrem-OC betreiben und solche Pasten brauchen, im Alltag ist es ja egal welche man benutzt. Ich schätze mal das drückt Nachfrage und Produktion recht nach unten.
Ich glaub einige im HWBot haben bei Markteinführung samples bekommen, und da waren die Meinungen von der Gelid ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (21. April 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Erstmal Danke für die Infos, mit ging es ja auch darum wegen der Versandkosten, hier bei uns bekomme ich die nicht, also muss ich bestellen, ich weiss auch das die sehr zäh sein soll, Gummiartig wenn es kalt ist, aber für meine Grafikkarte brauche ich jedes Grad, um nicht an die 70°C Marke zu kommen, denn da taktet der Kepler dann runter, da ich nur GPU Boost in der Version 1 habe, und das Temp Target nicht nach oben stellen kann, und meine 3 Lüfter von der Gigabyte können ab 50% RPM für meine empfindlichen Ohren unangenehm werden, ausserdem will ich ja auch den IHS vom Intel köpfen wenn der dann kommt, und da wollte ich jetzt nicht zur Liquid Ultra greifen


----------



## Aldrearic (21. April 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Das ist Mist. Bios von selben Karte eines anderen Herstellers aufspielen, bei denen man es verändern kann? Sollte doch möglich sein.
Bevor ich eine Paste verwende leg ich diese eh ein paar Minuten in warmes Wasser ein, damit sie geschmeidiger wird. Aber AC5? Hatte ich vor vielen Jahren die trocknete mir in der Tube nach 2-3 Monaten komplett aus, da stieg ich auf die MX-2 um und kann mich nicht beschweren. Will mir aber für den neuen PC die Gelid Extrem kaufen. Liquid Ultra denk ich dann für unter den IHS damit die Temperaturen nicht so hoch sind.

Wenn die Ohren empfindlich sind, was hast du für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (23. April 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

BIOS kannste vergessen, habe ich schon gemacht, ist von Nvidia so gewollt, die 7er  Reihen kann man einstellen, bei den 6er geht das nicht 

Klar die Liquid Ultra wäre besser, aber mit mehr Risiken, ich warte da auf Brodwell K erstmal, die sollen ja kühler bleiben laut Intel als die Haswell.

Und mein Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster HAF 932, das Original, und man hört bei dem ja alles raus

Achja, ich möchte auch eine Tasse für Linkshänder ^^


----------



## al_bundy (25. August 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Warum wurde kein Flüssigmetall getestet?


----------



## der8auer (25. August 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Flüssigmetall ist ziemlich schlecht unter extremen Bedingungen und wurde deshalb nicht getestet. Ich plane aber ein größeres Update Ende 2014 und werde das dann nachholen.


----------



## Sascha1971 (11. September 2014)

Für welche Temperaturspanne ist Flüssigmetall denn geeignet ?


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



der8auer schrieb:


> Flüssigmetall ist ziemlich schlecht unter extremen Bedingungen und wurde deshalb nicht getestet. Ich plane aber ein größeres Update Ende 2014 und werde das dann nachholen.


Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## 3-way (19. April 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Der Thread ist ja schon etwas älter. Gibt es das angekündigte Update in einem anderen Thread? 

Interessant fände ich Coollaboratory Liquid Copper im Vergleich mit Gelid Extreme und Prolimatech PK-3. Liquid Copper wird wahrscheinlich den Nachteil haben, dass es leitet oder?


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Den Test habe ich schon fertig. Habe ca 50 Pasten getestet. Darunter diesmal auch die Liquid Metal Produkte. Kam aber bisher zeitlich nicht zur Veröffentlichung.


----------



## drebbin (21. April 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Es wäre für viele wahrscheinlich gleich cool wenn du die Thermal Grizzly dort mit reingedrückt bekommst.


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Hab ich auch mit drin


----------



## bennySB (23. April 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Da bin ich mal gespannt wenn du den Test veröffentlichen kannst, freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## emspiele (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Wieso ist Ketchup eigentlich ein besserer Wärmeleiter als viele Wärmeleitpasten (abgesehen von der Haltbarkeit und dem Geruch)?


----------



## drebbin (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Meiner spontanen Meinung nach kann das gut am hohen Zuckergehalt liegen.
Die leidende Haltbarkeit liegt wiederum am Wassergehalt  dieses verdunstet ja über die Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Der Zucker ist auf alle Fälle für die sehr schlechte Entfernbarkeit verantwortlich. Die relativ gute Wärmeleitung (in meinem Test seinerzeit aber nur besser als eine einzige Wärmeleitpaste) würde ich umgekehrt eher auf das Wasser zurückführen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Das wirft ja dann die Frage auf warum es keine direkt touch Waküs mehr gibt  .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Die stelle ich mir auch schon seit längerer Zeit. Einfache Gleitschicht-Direkt-Kühler hatten irgendwann einen Leistungsnachteil, weil die Fläche für den Wärmeübergang einfach zu klein war und Wasser natürlich nicht so gut leitet, wie Kupfer. Aber einen Düsen-DIE-Direkt-Kühler habe ich bis heute nicht gesehen.

@der8auer:
Person mit Fräse, Spaß am Basteln und Interesse an ungewöhnlichen Kühllösungen gesucht


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Ist ja "nur" Wakü, also vielleicht mehr was für Klutten .


----------



## DerJott (9. Juni 2015)

*NEUE WÄRMELEITPADS VON ALPHACOOL: EISSCHICHT!*



> Alphacool bringt ganz neue Wärmeleitpads auf den Markt, welche ein ganz großes Merkmal mit sich bringen: bis zu 17 W/mk!
> 
> Dieser Wert ist bisher ungeschlagen und schlägt ein wie eine Bombe und macht seinem Namen "Eisschicht" alle Ehre. Alle typischen Vorteile und Eigenschaften sind nach wie vor gegeben: selbsthaftend, elastisch, anpassungsfähig und vieles mehr. Eine Besonderheit ist die neue Verpackung. Ausgeliefert werden die neuen Pads ausschließlich in einer Hartcoververpackung welche zudem zugeschweißt sind und somit immer als neue Artikel definiert werden können und auch auf diese Weise Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen.



Soweit der Newletter-Text von Aquatuning. Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, ob ein solches WLPad (17W/mk) gegenüber WLPaste (8,5-9W/mk) einen Nachteil bringt, da es ja eine "geschlossene Fläche" ist, in die Luft eingeschlossen werden könnte. Z.B. durch unachtsames Aufbringen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Für über 100Euro ein WLPad zu kaufen und dann festzustellen, dass es nicht besser als WLPaste ist, würde schon schmerzen...auch den Geldbeutel.

*Edit*
Ach so, Link zum Produkt: Alphacool Eisschicht - 17W/mK 100x100x0,5mm (Sarcon XR-m) | Wärmeleitpad | Wärmeleitmittel | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: NEUE WÄRMELEITPADS VON ALPHACOOL: EISSCHICHT!*



DerJott schrieb:


> Soweit der Newletter-Text von Aquatuning. Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, ob ein solches WLPad (17W/mk) gegenüber WLPaste (8,5-9W/mk) einen Nachteil bringt, da es ja eine "geschlossene Fläche" ist, in die Luft eingeschlossen werden könnte. Z.B. durch unachtsames Aufbringen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Für über 100Euro ein WLPad zu kaufen und dann festzustellen, dass es nicht besser als WLPaste ist, würde schon schmerzen...auch den Geldbeutel.
> 
> *Edit*
> Ach so, Link zum Produkt: Alphacool Eisschicht - 17W/mK 100x100x0,5mm (Sarcon XR-m) | Wärmeleitpad | Wärmeleitmittel | Aquatuning Germany



Ist eher eine Alternative zu bisherigen Wärmeleitpads und deren übliches Einsatzgebiet oder wenn Aluminium im Spiel ist.

Imo bleibt die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, 1g (15ml) für 9€ bei einer GPU und CPU die bessere Wahl.


----------



## b5xen (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Ein Ansatz aus dem Ingenieurwesen: Alleine die Einheit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit bringt schon einen bedeutenden Unterschied zwischen WL-Paste und -Pad. Damit meine ich, dass ein Pad nunmal wesentlich dicker als die Schicht Paste zwischen 2 Komponenten hat. Somit ist eine Paste mit 9W/(m*K) und einer Schichtdicke von maximal 0,1mm (sehr großzügig zugunsten des Pads gerechnet) eine effektive Leitfähigkeit von 90.000W/K. Ein Pad kann jedoch locker 0,5mm stark sein, wodurch sich durch die Leitfähigkeit 17W/(m*K) ein Wert von 34.000W/K ergeben würde. Wodurch die Paste immer noch die wesentlich höhere (effektive) Leitfähigkeit hat.

P.S. Nur ein Ansatz meiner Seits. Rein rechnerisch müsste es so stimmen, praktisch kann es natürlich ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Auf jeden Fall sucht Aquatuning nach Testern, findet bisher wohl keinen der "Lust" hat. Hätte denn nicht der werte Hr. Bauer lust?


----------



## DerJott (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sucht Aquatuning nach Testern, findet bisher wohl keinen der "Lust" hat. Hätte denn nicht der wert Hr. Bauer lust?



Wo hast du die Info her? Würde mich gerne als Tester anbieten


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Bin mit dem LuKü Test schon lange durch, aber kam bisher nicht dazu das Review komplett fertig zu machen.

Anyway:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezy94 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

@der8auer: Wie lässt sich die LiquidUltra entfernen? Gut oder schlecht und wie am Besten? Habe sie bei mir auf dem DIE. Soll aber bald auch auf den IHS.


----------



## Taximan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

@freezy94
Geht eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich poste hier mal einen link, wo das in einem Video gezeigt wird -> https://www.caseking.de/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra-reinigungsset-zuwa-066.html


----------



## freezy94 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Taximan schrieb:


> @freezy94
> Geht eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich poste hier mal einen link, wo das in einem Video gezeigt wird -> https://www.caseking.de/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra-reinigungsset-zuwa-066.html



Ah super das Video habe ich letztens wohl übersehen. Ich kenne noch die alte Pro und die war nicht so toll zu entfernen bzw. es ging eher aufs Abschleifen des IHS hinaus...


----------



## Kusanar (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2013] 26 Wärmeleitpasten im Test*

Verwende schon ne ganze Weile die Noctua-Paste und hab mich immer so  gefragt, wie die im Vergleich zu den Arctic Silver und MX steht. Danke schon mal  für den Vorab-Chart


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Welche Paste würdet ihr nehmen wenn ihr einen 4790k köpft? 

Also zwischen DIE und IHS. 

Da bei Haswell ja sehr dicht neben dem DIE noch komponenten sind, wäre Flüssigmetall ja ein großes Risiko wegen Kurzschluss?


----------



## drebbin (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich habe die liquid ultra genommen.
Auf die Kontakte daneben habe ich einfach Konventionelle wlp genommen und großzügig darüber gestrichen.


----------



## Markus_P (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wie ist das mit der Phobya LM und der Liquid Ultra genau?

Bekomme ich die nach 1 Jahr noch wieder komplett herunter ohne zu schleifen ? Wenn ja würde ich den CPU kühler nach 5 Jahren noch ohne Probleme herunterbekommen? da der CPU länger hält als ne Graka ^^ oder sollte man bei dennen auch nach 1 bis 2 Jahren mal ne neue drauftun?

Und beim Noctua NH D15 und den Morpheus (VGA Kühler) die sind ja vernickelt oder? 

Also macht das keine Probleme wenn ich diese WLP auf meinen 5820k und auf der gtx980ti schmiere? 

Habe derzeit eine Noctua nt h1 auf meinen 5820k @ 4,2ghz und unter prime 82 grad... wären 78 bis 79 grad oder weniger realistisch?

mfg
Markus


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

LiquidMetal muss nicht erneuert werden. Es ist gut möglich, dass du etwas schleifen musst, um die Paste restlos zu entfernen.

Generell macht es keine Probleme. Du musst nur vorsichtig sein nicht zu viel Paste zu verwenden. Gerade bei GPUs befinden sich kleine Kondensatoren um den Chip. Diese dürfen nicht mit LiquidMetal in Berührung kommen. Ggf. kannst du diese mit konventioneller Paste "zuschmieren".

2-3 Grad halte ich für durchaus realistisch.


----------



## Markus_P (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Danke für die Info

Hab gerade die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut genauer angeschaut und werde mir jetzt eine bestellen 
Erhoffe mir dadurch 1 bis 2 Grad weniger Temp (nochmal schön verteilen da beim letzen mal zittrige hätte hatte ... neue CPU, OC Vorfreunde und so .. )

edit: Noch eine Frage:  

Gibts schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit der Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut und austrocknen / nachlassen der Leistung?

Und wenn ich die WLP nach 2 bis 3 Jahren mal auswechsle kann ich da die WLP in der geöffneten Spritze nutzen da die ja nicht der Wärme ausgesetzt war? oder nehmen die generell mit der Zeit ab?

und vielen Dank an dir Roman für den Test 
mfg


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Nach dem öffnen die Spritze wieder verschließend in den Beutel packen. So kannst du die Paste auch in 2-3 Jahren noch problemlos nutzen. Ich selbst habe jetzt einen Langzeittest über ein Jahr gemacht und konnte keinen Leistungsverlust feststellen.


----------



## numbke (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Mal eine Frage...
Wenn ich ne CPU köpfe sollte ich eher ne wlp auftragen oder Lot?
Ich hab mit Lot etwas Bedenken soll aber besser kühlen richtig?


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Was meinst du mit Lot? :S


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

lot?
ich hofe das is nen witz....

du machst das mit wlp... ob nun flüsigmetal oder konventtionele wlp ist da eig egal auser das die flüsigmetal nochn bisel beser ist...

lot ist viel zu heis das würde dir den chip zerstören.... bei intel ist das nen spezieles verfahren mit fenen die cpus verlötet werden... sonst würde doch jeder hir seinen ivy oder haswel selbst löten xD


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich hab tatsächlich mal eine Ivy-Bridge CPU gelötet: [Worklog] Ivy Bridge IHS Soldering - hwbot.org

Leider war der Temperaturunterschied nur wenige °C besser als LiquidMetal und der Aufwand so groß dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

im ernst? krass...
wolltendas auch mal machen...hab aber im inet nurr gefunden das es quasi unmöglich ist da de heise lot den chip kilen könnte... so wars auch bein paar dies getestet haben...

respekt der8auer


----------



## Markus_P (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Gleich kommen die ersten die Indium bestellen und es zwischen CPU/GPU und Kühler legen 
Wie fest wird da die Verbindung? den Normales Lot ist ja relativ weich... könnte mir Vorstellen das man den Kühler mit drehen wieder herunter bekommt ... 

Respekt


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

indium und lm wird nicht fest....
deswegen kannst du den hs jeder zeit wider entfernen da ovne grosen aufwand... weil verkleben must ja ned


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Indium schmilzt bei etwa 155°C und ist darunter fest, aber relativ weich. 

Es gibt dabei aber mehrere Probleme. Eigentlich müsste mal das Indium Ultraschall-Löten für eine gute Verbindung mit dem Die. Ein Ultraschall-Lötkolben kostet aber 1000€+. Außerdem bildet Indium innerhalb von wenigen Minuten eine Oxidschicht ähnlich wie Aluminium. Diese Oxidschicht muss vor dem Löten weggeätzt werden...

LiquidMetal besteh aus Gallium, Rhodium und Indium und dadurch erreicht man eine Absenkung des Siedepunktes auf etwa 10°C.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ok der experte hat gesprovhen...
sry dann war meine info falsch... 

thx fürs korigiren der8auer


----------



## DarkGenesis83 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ne frage welche Wärmeleitpasten ist am besten für mein I7 3770K "4.5GHz" + Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX ?

ich würde mir den Phobya HeGrease Extreme 3.5g kaufen oder doch besser Phobya LM?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Kenne keinen Kühler der wählerisch ist. Siehe dir den test an und entscheide selbst.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

naja wichtig ist nur lm nie in ferbindung mit alu... aber soweit ich weis müste der boden ja aus kupfer sein....

da entscheide am besten selbst... ich hab die kyronaut bestellt und werde diese demnächst mal testen... wense denn mal ankomt


----------



## DarkGenesis83 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

okay ich hab jetzt die Phobya Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste Paste LM (1g) werde sie die tage mal testen


----------



## b5xen (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



der8auer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> LiquidMetal besteh aus Gallium, Rhodium und Indium und dadurch erreicht man eine Absenkung des Siedepunktes auf etwa 10°C.



Nur mal zum Verständnis: Siedepunkt? Meintest du vielleicht Schmelzpunkt? Wenn der Siedepunkt bei 10°C liegt, würde mir das Flüssigmetall doch direkt in Luft aufgehen, oder nicht?


----------



## der8auer (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



b5xen schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Verständnis: Siedepunkt? Meintest du vielleicht Schmelzpunkt? Wenn der Siedepunkt bei 10°C liegt, würde mir das Flüssigmetall doch direkt in Luft aufgehen, oder nicht?



Natürlich  Sorry! Danke für die Berichtigung.


----------



## bath92 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hallo 

Ist die Menge an WLP (Liquid Ultra) die hier im Video aufgetragen wird richtig?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N3D1zaeJoU
Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich eine schlecht Wärmeübertragung zwischen CPU und Kühler (Noctua NH-D15) hab.
Meine Vermutung: Entweder Kühlerfläche oder CPU sind nicht ganz plan (zur Mitte hin). Kann man da was machen? Evtl. in der Mitte etwas mehr WLP als Außen?


----------



## bennySB (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Von der Menge her ist es schon passend.
Müsstest mal mit nem Haarlineal o.ä. die Oberflächen von CPU und Kühler prüfen (im sauberen Zustand) ob diese unter entsprechenden Anpressdruck zueinander passen.


----------



## bath92 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hab den Kühler testweiße montiert und dann wieder demontiert um mir den WLP-Abdruck anzuschauen, dabei ist deutlich zu sehen, dass der IHS zur Mitte hin "durchhängt".
Im Forum hab ich dazu mal folgendes gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...community-guide-core2-duo-quad-schleifen.html
Ist zwar etwas älter, aber ich denke immer noch aktuell, würde mir das Schleifen der Garantie wegen aber gerne sparen.
Würde evtl. auch eine ungleichmäßige Verteilung der WLP etwas bringen, also zur Mitte hin etwas mehr als Außen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Mit Flüssigsilber werden stärkere Unebenheiten nicht so gut ausgefüllt. Allein schon, weil es möglichst dünn verstrichen wird.
Bei normaler WLP kann man ohne das Risiko der Leitfähigkeit natürlich etwas mehr auftragen. Das heißt allerdings nicht zwingend, dass du bei einem krummen IHS auch unbedingt eine "bessere" Wärmeübertragung bekommst.
Schleifen wäre eine Möglichkeit. Aber wie bereits erwähnt nur unter Verlust deiner Garantie.


----------



## enta (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich hab die Tage das Cool Laboratory Metal Pad ausprobiert und habe es direkt "eingebrannt" so wie es beschrieben wird.
Die CPU war mehrere Stunden mit prime95 auf 70-80C° (cores), lt. Hersteller reichen 60C° zum verflüssigen.
Danach ging es an den oc Feinschliff und bei 1,26v auf nem 5820k unter prime95 ballern plötzlich die Temps auf fast 100C°

Habe sofort den Test beendet und bin ins Bios weil ich schon dachte ich hätte aus Versehen nen falschen vcore angegeben.
War aber nur 1,26 was wirklich nicht so heiss werden sollte, also dachte ich mir shice metalpad und wollte es abkratzen aber zu meiner Überraschung
war das nicht nötig, das ding saß da komplett intakt wie frisch aus der Verpackung.
Konnte es am Stück abziehen und in die Verpackung legen.

Anscheinend reichen 60C° Coretemp nicht annähernd um das Pad zu verflüssigen wenn man Wakü nutzt, ich war schließlich zwischenzeitlich 
fast auf 100 

Naja, hab wieder die gute alte mX-4 drauf geklatscht und alles ist gut.
Wollte ich nur mal erwähnen, kannst du ja auch mal testen.

Btw: Sehr geiler und super ausführlicher Vergleich, vielen Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## Ger_R3DEX (5. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wurde das WLP MetalPad von Cool.... getestet ?
Wie sind den dort die Werte ?  Ich nutzt es gerne auf GPU´s und finde die Ergebnisse echt gut !

Die Cool... Kupfer wäre auch Interessant :O


@enta
Auf meinem AMD 1100T mit Wakku trotz Pumpe aus hats nie gereicht war Passiv einfach zugut


----------



## enta (5. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Meine Graka läuft unter Last auf 45grad, da kann ich es direkt vergessen 
Ich mein was soll ich machen, es waren schon alle Lüfter aus, kann ja nicht die Pumpe ausschalten.

Was sols, so der riesen Unterscheid isses eh nich.


----------



## FeariTeiru (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ist dieser Guide noch aktuell? Hab einen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz   und würde mir dann wohl https://geizhals.de/gelid-solutions-gc-extreme-a559948.html bestellen?


----------



## der8auer (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



FeariTeiru schrieb:


> Ist dieser Guide noch aktuell? Hab einen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz   und würde mir dann wohl https://geizhals.de/gelid-solutions-gc-extreme-a559948.html bestellen?



Scroll mal im ersten Posting ganz nach unten. Thermal Grizzly ist aktuell die beste konventionelle Paste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

kan ich bestätigen...hat bei mir nochmal 2°C ausgemacht zu gelid bei meinem prozesor... also ich kan di kyronaut nur empfelen 
läst sich vor alem viel beser verteilen wie gelid... für leute di das nicht oft machen eine seeeer grose erleichterung... ich rate fals su ungeübt bistfeari also zur kyronaut


----------



## FeariTeiru (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Vielen Dank euch ! Dann bestell ich mir die mal 

Edit: Trocknet die schnell aus ? Ansonsten würde ich mir die 11,1g bestellen (â‚¬240,90*/100g) Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Waermeleitpaste


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

viel spas mit 
als kleiner tip noch... bei der kyronaut sind solche aufsätze dabei um das aufstreichen zu erleichtern...da du das mit denen direkt machen kanst... fals du es damit machen wilst, teste erst ein paar zentimeter um das gefül dafür zu bekomen... ich hab mir damit anfangs echt schwer getan nicht zu vil druck auszuüben...
ich persönlich bin anscheinend zu grobmotorisch dafür und nutze auch fürs benchen zum bestreichen den guten alden spatel...aber für nicht so grobmotorische leute ist das durhaus eine möglichkeit... aber wi gesagt...fals dus damit machst, erstma testen...sonst is trotz hilfe zu viel drauf


----------



## drebbin (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Feari, die trocknet nicht schnell aus und ist zudem wieder verschließbar


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Finde die Kryonaut für die "normale" Anwendung ehrlich gesagt etwas überbewertet und vor allem überteuert.
Natürlich ist die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Erstligisten noch mal ein kleines Stückchen besser (und dafür nehmen viele den Aufpreis natürlich in Kauf), aber dafür finde ich die Handhabung um ehrlich zu sein viel zu umständlich. Egal ob ich die Paste vorher aufwärme oder nicht; sie ist ziemlich klebrig und lässt sich weder mit dem Spachtel, noch mit dem mitgelieferten Aufsatz kompromisslos glatt versreichen.
Wenn ich gerade mal eine halbwegs glatte Ebene habe und dann die letzten Feinheiten ausglätten möchte reiße ich schon wieder neue Lücken auf, weil die Paste am Spachtel oder am Aufsatz hängen bleibt.

Keine Ahnung, ob ich mich nur extrem ungeschickt anstelle, aber meiner Erinnerung nach war meine alte GC-Extreme fast besser zu verteilen...

Momentan gehe ich dem Debakel einfach mit der Kleksmethode aus dem Weg.


----------



## der8auer (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Du musst die Paste langsam und vor allem mit Druck verstreichen. Wärmeleitpaste muss auch nicht perfekt aufgetragen werden, da sich Unebenheiten durch den Anpressdruck sowieso von selbst erledigen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich hab schon alles versucht, so richtig glatt krieg ich es - zumindest auf Anhieb - nicht.
 Bei sowas bin ich auch ziemlich perfektionistisch; wenn ich es schon verstreiche, dann soll es auch wirklich glatt sein 
Mit dem Spachtel ist mir das aber ehrlich gesagt zu fummelig, die Paste verteilt sich meiner Meinung nach fast so widerspenstig wie eine JunPus D9000.
Da greife ich lieber auf die (gut dosierte) X-Methode zurück, bevor ich mit dem Ergebnis doch wieder irgendwie unzufrieden bin und sicher der Akt wieder (unnötig) in die Länge zieht...


----------



## Sunjy (21. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich würde gern bei meinem Alienware 15 die WLP tauschen um noch ein paar Crad weniger zu bekommen. Würde sich daher dann auch für CPU und GPU die Phobya LM enpfehlen oder is fürs NOtebook was anderes evtl besser?


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

dir ist kla das du den rest, z.b. kleine bauteile ausenrum, isoliren musst weil du di ev sonst kurz schliest...
anbiten tut sich klarlack  dafür z.b.....
generel würde ich aber eher zu normaler wlp raten bei gpu und notebok...da di kontaktflächn häufig alu entahlten... und lm zersetzt alu


----------



## Sunjy (21. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ahh ok.. Gut zu wissen. Dann die beste nicht Metall WLP nehmen is besser meinste?

Leider weiß ich nich was bei Alienware für WLP raufkommt ... nich das ich da was verschlechtere.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wenn's günstig und leicht zu handhaben sein soll, dann würde ich so was wie eine MX-2 oder ChillFactor III nehmen. Wenn mehr Budget da ist, dann vielleicht eine GC-Extreme. Letztere ist allerdings um einiges schwieriger aufzutragen (sofern nicht vorgewärmt).


----------



## Sunjy (21. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

MX-4 hätte ich noch hier. Dann werde ich die einfach mal nehmen. Hoffe auch das ich damit nicht was schlechteres auftrage wie schon drauf is.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

das beste was kein liquid metal ist?
kyronaut oder gelid extreme


----------



## Bull56 (19. September 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Finde es echt klasse, dass Roman die jedes jahr testet! 

Einen Grundsätzlichen Weg bieten diese Tests allerdings nur 
Das Problem ist, dass viele Pasten ein paar Tage brauchen um ihre volle Leistung zu entfachen, andere Wiederrum nach ein paar Monaten gewechselt werden müssen. 
Meinerseits habe ich beim Overclocking in +0 Temperaturen bisher beste Erfahrungen mit den Diamatpasten gemacht (IC Diamond und JunPus). Diese würde ich besonders bei groben Oberflächen wie Speicherbausteinen empfehlen! Auf sehr glatten Oberflächen wie GPU's und co bringen sie immernoch gute Leistungen, aber vergleichbar mit anderen Pasten. 
Also, Wasserkühler Montieren: Diamantpaste auf die Speicherbausteine!  

Und Diamantpasten sowie LM Pasten brauchen eine gewisse BurnIn-Zeit!


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Bull56 schrieb:


> Finde es echt klasse, dass Roman die jedes jahr testet!
> 
> Einen Grundsätzlichen Weg bieten diese Tests allerdings nur
> Das Problem ist, dass viele Pasten ein paar Tage brauchen um ihre volle Leistung zu entfachen, andere Wiederrum nach ein paar Monaten gewechselt werden müssen.
> ...



Danke 
Wenn eine Paste nach ein paar Monaten gewechselt werden muss, sollte man das Produkt gar nicht erst kaufen. Eine gute Paste funktioniert problemlos über Jahre. 

Bei kapp 50 Produkten im Test und mindestens 3 Applikationen pro Paste kann man Burn-In einfach nicht testen. Diamantpaste ist meiner Meinung nach einfach viel zu Teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Es gibt viele Produkte in den Top 10 die eine ähnliche oder bessere Leistung erzielen, sich leichter auftragen lassen und auch noch günstiger im Einkauf sind.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (25. September 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn's günstig und leicht zu handhaben sein soll, dann würde ich so was wie eine MX-2 oder ChillFactor III nehmen. Wenn mehr Budget da ist, dann vielleicht eine GC-Extreme. Letztere ist allerdings um einiges schwieriger aufzutragen (sofern nicht vorgewärmt).



wie wärmst du die immer auf?
beim letzten mal hab ich auch ein wenig kämpfen müssen um das halbwegs gut drauf zu bekommen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. September 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Gibt verschiedene Wege.
Zum Beispiel ein dichter Beutel im Wasserbad, auf die Heizung legen oder mit einem Föhn erwärmen.
Hab meine JunPus auch schon mal hinten an meine PCI-Blende gelegt und ein Benchmark laufen lassen. Dank meiner R9 290 ging das Aufheizen recht flott


----------



## Noxxphox (25. September 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

spritze in warmes wasser legen für 5-15min... so hab ich es gemacht bevor ich auf thermal grizzly umgestiegn bin


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hab es am Wochenende so gemacht aber wirklich gut verstreichen ist für mich anders 

Da die Montage des Kühlers einen Mainboardausbau zur Folge hatte und insgesamt ne sehr fummelige Sache war (BeQuiet halt ), hoffe ich das alles gut gegangen ist. Stress -/ Temperaturtest folgt erst noch
Die nächste WLP die ich mir hole sollte sich allerdings leichter verstreichen lassen als die GC-Extreme.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Die Montage von Be Quiet Kühlern ist für die meisten ja schon Stresstest genug 

Wie (stark) hast du die Paste denn aufgewärmt?

Ehrlich gesagt verstreiche ich meine Pasten auch nicht mehr großartig, sondern mache einfach einen wohl-proportionierten Klecks in die Mitte, manchmal auch ein dünnes X.
Fürs Verstreichen sind mir so einige Pasten doch noch zu zäh. Vor allem fummel ich dann meistens so lange rum, bis es wirklich glatt ist... und bis dahin habe ich einfach viel zu viel "Verschnitt", der z.B. am Spachtel hängenbleibt.

Hier mal ein ungefährer Eindruck, wie sich WLP beim Aufsetzen des Kühlkörpers verhält:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hNgFNH7zhQ

Ist natürlich immer vom jeweiligen Anpressdruck und der verwendeten Menge abhängig.


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich habe kürzlich auch so ein Video mit neueren Produkten gemacht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qc7bCC1TmVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Cooles Video, schön zu sehen wie genau sich das bei den einzelnen Methoden verteilt.

Im Titelbild gleich am Anfang des Videos hat sich noch ein Rechtschreibfehler eingeschlichen: performace statt performance


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Montage von Be Quiet Kühlern ist für die meisten ja schon Stresstest genug
> 
> Wie (stark) hast du die Paste denn aufgewärmt?
> 
> ...



Habs halt in ne Tüte gepackt und ab ins Heiße Wasserbad und beim rausdrücken war es dann auch noch flüssig genug. Nur hatte ich den Eindruck das die Paste auch relativ schnell wieder auskühlt und sich damit nicht lange genug mit dem Spachtel ordentlich verteilen lässt. Denke das ist das, was du mit "Verschnitt" meinst. Also alles wieder runter, sauber machen und auf zum 2ten Versuch. Diesmal mit leichtem X und weniger Frustfaktor 

An und für sich fand ich die Montage des Dark Rock TF in meinem Cooltek W2 gar nicht mal sooo schlimm wie erwartet. Hatte es mir auf Grund der Reviews, die ja jedem bequiet Kühler ein schlechtes Montagesystem vorwerfen, schlimmer vorgestellt. Gut Mainboardausbau ist vllt nicht immer üblich, liegt aber wohl auch an meiner Hardwarewahl. 3 von 4 Muttern konnte ich auch eingebaut festdrehen, lediglich die Vierte war unerreichbar


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Top Video Roman 
Hab gestern meinen 5 1/2 Jahre alten Laptop mit Wärmeleitpaste versehen. 30 Grad Temperaturverbesserung  Aber das lag natürlich auch am Entstauben des Lüfters und der grausigen Wärmeleitpaste die ab Werk drauf war.
Ich hab die GC Extreme verwendet und hatte sie leicht angewärmt. Mir war sie dann aber fast zu flüssig, ich verteile die WLP auch immer komplett über den Heatspreader.
Keine Ahnung was der Typ im ersten Video gemacht hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shunpo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

@der8auer sehr schönes Video 
Womit drückst du die Paste auf den Prozessor? Sieht aus wie ein Stück Glas.
Das draufdrücken scheint echt die effektivste Methode zu sein... Wieso streichen einige da noch?

Muss bei der Gelid GC-Extreme Paste noch was beachtet werden außer das diese vorgewärmt werden sollte? Leitfähig?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Das Draufdrücken mit dem Plexiglas dient in beiden Fällen nur der Veranschaulichung, wie sich die Paste(n) unter dem Anpressdruck eines Kühlers verteilen.

Die Gelid ist auch nicht leitfähig, da dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.
Außer dem Vorheizen gibt es auch nichts Weiteres zu beachten.

Aber noch mal ein dickes Lob an der8auer,
wirklich sehr schön demonstriert!


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ist einen 2cm dicker Glaszuschnitt. Plexiglas wäre zu weich und würde sich verbiegen 

Danke


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Irgendwann im Video sagst du auch, dass es sich um Glas handelt.  Auch das du mit dem Glas genauso viel Druck ausübst wie ein Kühler, bzw. wieviel intel als maximalen Druck für cpu angibt 
Streichen lohnt sich trotzdem, da ja einige Pasten sich nicht so gut verteilen, wenn man nur Druck aufbaut. Gerade bei der GC Extreme könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass da nicht viel passiert


----------



## shunpo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich bin gespannt ^^ 
Was kann schlimmstenfalls passieren wenn es nicht richtig gemacht wurde?


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Miese Temperaturen... schlimmstenfalls raucht der Prozzi ab, da müsste man aber schon die Paste UNTER den Prozessor schmieren 

Was mich nach wie vor erschreckt: Wieviel Luft eigentlich noch bei der Coollaboratory mit eingeschlossen wird, selbst wenn man die vorher schön verteilt hat :O Gibt's da noch eine bessere Methode? Oder ist das schon das Optimum?


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Leider nicht. Das ist auch der Grund warum die meisten beim Köpfen von CPUs Liquid Metal nur zwischen IHS und DIE verwenden und nicht zwischen IHS und Kühler. Kühler und IHS sind einfach zu uneben und diese Einschlüsse führen zu einer schlechteren Performance als konventionelle Paste, die Unebenheiten gut ausgleichen kann.


----------



## Ethen (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Moin,
nach dem neuen Tests 2015 liegen die Liquid Metal Pasten weit vorne. Im Post zuvor wurde schon diskutiert, dass die Pasten die Fläche zwischen Kühler und CPU nicht zu 100% ausfüllen.  In deinem Video kann man dies auch sehr gut erkennen.
Wie kommt es dennoch zu den sehr guten Testergebnissen?


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Die Flächen des Testgerätes sind sehr plan gefertigt und stellen den Idealfall dar. Ein gebogener IHS z.B. führt zu einem schlechteren Ergebnis mit LM


----------



## Ethen (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Bei der Coollaboratory Liquid Pro liegt ein rauer Schwamm dabei. Durch das Aufrauen der Oberfläche der CPU wird die Rauheitstiefe verändert, sodass die Metallpaste besser haftet und die Zwischenräume gefüllt werden.
Bei meinem Noctua NH-U12P ist die Kontaktfläche ebenfalls angeraut. Was meinst du, geeignet für Metallpasten?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Das Aufrauen dient aber soweit ich weiß nur der besseren Handhabung beim Verteilen.
Mechanisch gesehen verstärkst du damit ja sogar noch die (subtilen) Unebenheiten.

Bei besonders rauen oder krummen Oberflächen empfiehlt sich eigentlich eher konventionelle Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Ethen (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Rein physikalisch betrachtet müssten sich doch die Rauheiten positiv auf die Zwischenräume der Paste auswirken oder habe ich da gerade einen Denkfehler?


----------



## drebbin (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Denkfehler.
Je unebener, desto mehr Lufteinschlüsse hat man. Je mehr Luft dazwischen ist, desto schlechter ist der Übergang.


----------



## Ethen (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich probiers einfach mal aus, dann wewrd ich ja sehen wie sich die Temps verhalten


----------



## black-wizard (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Super Test, vielen Dank für die diesen enormen Aufwand. 
Auch sehr professionell und transparent durchgeführt 

In der Liste fehlt eigentlich nur mein bisheriger Favorit, die Thermalright Chillfactor III... Schon mal verwendet?


----------



## Octobit (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich hab mal eher eine andere Frage. WLP soll ja eigentlich so dünn wie möglich aufgetragen werden, da sich sonst logischerweise der Wärmeübergang verschlechtert. Das Verstreichen ist meiner Meinung nach immer relativ dick. Hier mal ein Bild von meiner CPU mit MX2. Die Verteilung finde ich schon ziemlich gut, lediglich die untere rechte Ecke hat nicht überall was abbekommen. Wenn ich mir aber die Ränder sonst ansehe, sehe ich eine kleine Wulst, die herausgedrückt wurde. Daraus folgere ich, dass durch den Druck das überflüssige verdrängt wurde. Vor allem oben links ist ja fast gar nichts mehr vorhanden. 
Ich frage mich nun, wenn ich gleichmäßig verstrichen hätte, wäre das mit Sicherheit dicker geworden und ich hätte entweder mehr rausgedrückt, was mir den Sockel verschmiert oder ich hätte eine dickere Schicht WLP gehabt, die die Wärme schlechter abführt. 
Oder übersehe ich irgendwas?
Verteilt wurde das ganze übrigens mit der Punkt-Methode, das Ergebnis ist dabei deutlich besser als in deinem Video (wobei du natürlich keine MX2 da hattest).

Gruß, 
Octobit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Der Anpressdruck ist normalerweise so hoch, dass überflüssige Paste sowieso zur Seite gedrückt wird. Gerade im Betrieb sinkt die Viskosität der Pasten und dadurch wird es noch einfacher.

Du musst schon extrem viel auftragen, dass es im Sockel landet. Etwas zu viel ist i. d. R. besser als zu wenig.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Octobit schrieb:


> I
> 
> Gruß,
> Octobit
> ...




So sieht die Pampe bei mir immer aus, wenn ich den Kühler von der CPU nehmen...


----------



## Meroveus (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Octobit schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eher eine andere Frage. WLP soll ja eigentlich so dünn wie möglich aufgetragen werden, da sich sonst logischerweise der Wärmeübergang verschlechtert. Das Verstreichen ist meiner Meinung nach immer relativ dick. Hier mal ein Bild von meiner CPU mit MX2. Die Verteilung finde ich schon ziemlich gut, lediglich die untere rechte Ecke hat nicht überall was abbekommen. Wenn ich mir aber die Ränder sonst ansehe, sehe ich eine kleine Wulst, die herausgedrückt wurde. Daraus folgere ich, dass durch den Druck das überflüssige verdrängt wurde. Vor allem oben links ist ja fast gar nichts mehr vorhanden.
> Ich frage mich nun, wenn ich gleichmäßig verstrichen hätte, wäre das mit Sicherheit dicker geworden und ich hätte entweder mehr rausgedrückt, was mir den Sockel verschmiert oder ich hätte eine dickere Schicht WLP gehabt, die die Wärme schlechter abführt.
> Oder übersehe ich irgendwas?
> Verteilt wurde das ganze übrigens mit der Punkt-Methode, das Ergebnis ist dabei deutlich besser als in deinem Video (wobei du natürlich keine MX2 da hattest).
> ...



Ich bin ebenfalls, ein begeisterter Anwender der Punkt Methode.


----------



## Butterwichtel (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit der Cooler Master MasterGel Maker?

In diesem Test schlägt sie sowohl Thermal Grizzly  als auch Gelid GC Extreme:
Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano Review - Page 3 of 4 - eTeknix

EDIT: Ein weiterer Test der der MasterGel Maker sehr gut Ergebnisse bescheinigt:
Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano Thermal Paste Review - Play3r.net


----------



## DjangOC (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Octobit schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eher eine andere Frage. WLP soll ja eigentlich so dünn wie möglich aufgetragen werden, da sich sonst logischerweise der Wärmeübergang verschlechtert. Das Verstreichen ist meiner Meinung nach immer relativ dick. Hier mal ein Bild von meiner CPU mit MX2. Die Verteilung finde ich schon ziemlich gut, lediglich die untere rechte Ecke hat nicht überall was abbekommen. Wenn ich mir aber die Ränder sonst ansehe, sehe ich eine kleine Wulst, die herausgedrückt wurde. Daraus folgere ich, dass durch den Druck das überflüssige verdrängt wurde. Vor allem oben links ist ja fast gar nichts mehr vorhanden.
> Ich frage mich nun, wenn ich gleichmäßig verstrichen hätte, wäre das mit Sicherheit dicker geworden und ich hätte entweder mehr rausgedrückt, was mir den Sockel verschmiert oder ich hätte eine dickere Schicht WLP gehabt, die die Wärme schlechter abführt.
> Oder übersehe ich irgendwas?
> Verteilt wurde das ganze übrigens mit der Punkt-Methode, das Ergebnis ist dabei deutlich besser als in deinem Video (wobei du natürlich keine MX2 da hattest).
> ...



Sieht bei mir mit verstreichen besser aus, ich verwende Gelid Extreme, und stelle sie vor dem Verwenden für 5 Minuten auf den Ofen - wir heizen mit Holzscheitern - , hat dann etwa 50 °C und läst sich mit nem feinen Metallspachtel super verstreichen, in eine Ecke etwas wenig hinsetzen, und dann erst in die eine Richtung, so das es nen Strich gibt, und diesen dann "breit ziehen". Ist dan etwa so dick, wie zwei 80g/m^2 Blatt A4 Papier aufeinander. 

Und meine Rechner laufen 24/7, sind dabei immer mind. zu 95%  ausgelastet (SETI@Home) und sind mit Socket 1366 6 Kernern ausgestattet, und kommen trotz teilweise bloss Passivkühler nicht über 60 °C.

Also ich bin voll zufrieden mit Verstreichen, nur muss man es halt sorgfältig machen. Wem die Geduld fehlt, soll Punkt anwenden, ist dann besser. So zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## MR-Y (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich hab da mal eine frage welche paste sollte ich für meine Asus-Strix_GTX_980_OC-Grafikkarte- nehmen 
Ich hab   gelid  solutions und prolimatech pk3? 
Und ein test von Wärmeleitpetz wären auch mal gut oder kann man bei den spannungswandlern auch die paste drauf machen da ist ja sonst immer ein pet drauf 
Mfg


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

da müssen pads drauf!

die besten pads derzeit sind die eisschicht von alphacool


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> da müssen pads drauf!
> 
> die besten pads derzeit sind die eisschicht von alphacool



falsch... müssen tun sies nicht... wenn das spaltmas gering genug ist das der külende körper quasi press draufsitzt kann man wkp nehmen....
bei manchen nachrüstkülern ist das nämlich so (hab grad kein beispiel im kopf) hate das aber auch schon.... wichtig ist das SPALTMAß...sonst bringt dir die beste wlp drunter nix xD


----------



## Senikz (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

überlege in Zukunft mal was zu köpfen macht das Sinn zwei mal die gleiche Paste zu nehmen  sprich unterm IHS die Kryonaut  und darauf oder?


----------



## drebbin (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Kannst du machen. wird deutlich bessere temps bringen. Flüssigmetall unter dem IHS wäre zwar das optimum aber wenn du beides mit Kryonaut machst wird das auch schon sehr viel besser als vorher sein.


----------



## Senikz (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ok viel dank  Darüber dachte ich bereits nach mit Wasserkühlung also gibt es kein Problem mit Flüssigmetall unterm HS wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Hemacher (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Klasse Test 
Habt ja keine Mühe gescheut


----------



## b5xen (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Durch den Test ist es mir endlich einfach gefallen mir eine passende Paste auszusuchen


----------



## _vicious_ (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



b5xen schrieb:


> Durch den Test ist es mir endlich einfach gefallen mir eine passende Paste auszusuchen



und durch eigenständiges ausprobieren das flüssigmetall als das beste herausgefunden


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

https://www.caseking.de/thermal-grizzly-conductonaut-waermeleitpaste-1-gramm-zuwa-153.html


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

quf die wlp watte ich schon einige zeit... endlich isse erhältlich 
gleichma bestellen und testen


----------



## Octobit (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hat schon wer n Test dazu gesehen? Bin echt gespannt, ob die hält was die verspricht. Bin fast in Versuchung, die an meine GPU zu klatschen.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

im inet waar schon iwo einer... glaub war chip... aber das war noch in 2015, kann sein dasses jetzt mehr gibt...
aber guck bitte selbst... mit E lädt das inet im zug im mom verdammt langsam...wende was findest pls links posten dann muss ich morgen nicht selbst nomma suchen


----------



## Octobit (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Test bei 4,5 GHz: Arctic Silver 5 links, Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut rechts (Bild 2/5) - ComputerBase

Das hab ich gefunden, aber ich find den nicht so gut.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

nich chip ... base wars genau den meinte ich...
alternativ selbst kaufen und rev schreiben^^

aber ivh glaub ich bestell sie mir die tage iwan.. muss aber vorher ne email an den hersteller schreibn weil ich paar fragn hab


----------



## Octobit (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich hab keine andere LM, deswegen bringt das nicht ganz so viel :/


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ich hab aktuel die coolaboratry drin, hab kyronaut, aeronaut und gelid extreme hier noch rumliegen... also ich könnte durchaus den test machen^^ müsste halt die lm wlp dann von denen noch bekomm^^


----------



## bennySB (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Na da bin ich mal gesoannt.
Ich habe sie mir jetzt mal bestellt und will sie auf meine GTX770 packen. 

Wollte schon immer mal Flüssigmetall testen und wenn es was neues gibt umso besser xD


----------



## bennySB (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich habe gerade die Conductonaut bei meiner GTX770 aufgetragen (hier war noch die MSI eigene WLP drauf) und bin begeistert.

Erstmal das Auftragen:
Ein kleiner Tropfen drauf gegeben und innerhalb von 30 Sekunden war ich fertig. Das Zeug lässt sich wahnsinnig gut verarbeiten/verstreichen. Man bedenke das es meine erste Flüssigmetall Paste ist. Ich weiß nur von diversen Berichten, dass andere Pasten relativ schwer zu verteilen sein sollen.

Das Ergebnis:
Ich habe nun keine langen Testreihen o.ä. aufgestellt. Ich habe nur einmal Furmark im Stresstest bei FHD und 8xMSAA im Stress Test jeweils ne halbe stunde laufen lassen.
Vorher waren es immer um die 90 Grad bei 100% Lüfter, nun sind es 80 Grad bei 50% Lüfter.

Aber alleine wegen der einfachen Auftragung kann ich die allen nur empfehlen.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

hab die heute auch bekommen endlich^^
schaue das ich heute oder morgen die liquid ultra gegen die tausche und gucke mal obs den prozessor weiter  runterkühlt^^


----------



## TooAToB (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> hab die heute auch bekommen endlich^^
> schaue das ich heute oder morgen die liquid ultra gegen die tausche und gucke mal obs den prozessor weiter  runterkühlt^^



Nimmst du sie zwischen Heatspreader und CPU (also mit geköpfter cpu) oder Heatspreader und kühler? 

Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen Liquid Ultra und conductonaut wäre toll... Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen oder die Möglichkeit dazu? Bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ich nicht mal köpfe bzw meine gc extreme zwischen Heatspreader und CPU durch Flüssigmetall ersetze...


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ich habe keinen headspreader... mein kühler aitzt direkt auf dem DI, somit klört sich die frage wohl von aleine xD


----------



## TooAToB (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hehe ach so  bin trotzdem mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt wie viel das Zeug an Verbesserung bringt. Theoretisch ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ja ungefähr doppelt so hoch wie bei der Liquid Ultra wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe...


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

jap 38W/(m·K) vs. 73W/(m·K)
muss schaun ob ich das hinbekomme die tage, hab aber das gefühl ich werds vor nächstes we doch nicht schaffen... is bei ner wakü leider keine sache von 5min, da ich die wakü erst leeren und dann neu befüllen muss... dazu hab ich aktuel eifnach nicht die zeit
wenn ichs heut im lauf des tages nicht schaffe wirds wohl erst nächstes we

da sich mein termin für heud abend abgesagt hatte hab ich es aus langeweile gemacht und die wlp getauscht... hab vetgessen screenshots von vorher zu machen, aber gegen liquid ultra habe ich je navh kern 2-4°c bessere temps...  nur is das zeug seeeehr vorsichtig anzuwenden...die konsistenz ähnelt der von wasser...es ist unglaublich...nuja.... man muss vorsichtig sein^^


----------



## TooAToB (24. Januar 2016)

*[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Mit offenem Die ist auf jeden Fall Vorsicht geboten ja... Ich glaube ich werd irgendwann einfach mal köpfen, dann mit wärmeleitkleber alle widerstände etc einschmieren und auch das zum zukleben verwenden, dann in die Mitte Liquid Metal und den HS aber wieder drauf, ohne ist mir irgendwie zu heikel... Zwischen HS und kühler dann entweder kyronaut, die habe ich eh schon da oder auch Flüssigmetall.. Da aber dann vllt lieber die Liquid Ultra, wenn du sagst die conductonaut ist so super flüssig... Klingt das sinnvoll für dich? 

Hab selber ne wakü im Einsatz, allerdings könnt ich den kühler einfach abmachen, wegbiegen und so wechseln... Oder hast du hardtubes?


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

nö ich hab so verschlauch das ich entleeren muss...dafür isses ordentlicher un ich hab platz...

superflüssig isse... aber sie fliest nicht von alleine habs getestet....


----------



## bennySB (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich habe mir zur Sicherheit den Bereich aussen herum abgeklebt gehabt mit Klebeband. 
Aber durch die geringe Viskosität ist sie einfach zu verarbeiten. 

Habe sie heute bei meiner Frau ihrer r9 380 von Gigabyte noch angewendet. Hier war die GPU kein Problem, aber auf dem Kühler war es nicht möglich sie zum haften zu bringen, egal ob auf Kupfer oder Nickel. 
Habe vorher mehr als gründlich gereinigt und dann noch mit Alkohol hinterher.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

also auf meinem vernickelten supremacy evo hatte ich keinerlei probleme...
ja sie kullerte als murmel anfangs hin und her...aber als mans erstmal angefangen hatte zu verteilen ging es einwandfrei


----------



## TooAToB (24. Januar 2016)

*[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Haha ordentlich ist es bei mir auch, anders geht's in meinem HTPC Case auch nicht ^^ 

Den supremacy EVO hab ich auch, dann hab ich ja quasi schon die Garantie dass es funktionieren sollte  

VRMs der CPU kühle ich der Vollständigkeit und Optik halber (als letztes im Kühlkreislauf geschaltet) auch, aber die sollten ja mit 51 grad Maximum im Spielbetrieb, 55 grad beim primen und ca. 40 im Idle auch unbedenklich sein oder was meint ihr? 

GPU müsste ich allerdings wohl auch alles ausnander basteln aber bei rund 200w hab ich derzeit maximal 48-50 grad und das passt ja... Im Idle läuft sie dann so auf 33-34.

Habe halt dann recht länger Leitungen zum Aquaduct nur 32-40 Liter/h Durchfluss aber auch mit Pumpe auf Maximum (dann hört man sie aber aus 2 Meter Entfernung schon deutlich) und fast 50 l/h ändert sich alles nur marginal... Daher dachte ich erst einmal an bessere WLP speziell für den 4790k hitzkopf...


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

48-50°C auf der graka?
ich komme da nichtmal im hochsommer hin xD und trotzdem ist meine wakü fast lautlos xD
ja der 4790k kann schon heizn...aber mit wakü is das ja eh unbedenklich^^


----------



## TooAToB (24. Januar 2016)

*[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ja bei mir eben nicht... Beim Spielen mit hyperthreading und ugf. 60-70% maximaler Auslastung komme ich schon auf gute 60 grad und beim ausgeglichenen Test von Prime auf etwa 75. bei dem Maximum Heat bezifferten Prime Szenario dann sogar bis auf 90... Muss nicht sein ^^ hab es anfangs auch nicht ganz glauben können und die WLP nochmal neu drauf gemacht usw aber wirklich besser ist nichts geworden wobei ich dann erst mal damit gelebt hab. 

Bei mir im Raum (38qm Einzimmerwohnung) ist halt immer etwas warm (21-23 grad) und dazu sind sowohl das aquaduct (gut 10 cm Platz dahinter), als auch der PC nicht grad optimal aufgestellt was den airflow betrifft. Aber Platz ist halt teuer in Konstanz vor allem als Student 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

öh....
ich hab auch immer so 20-22°C im zommer... aber ich komme in games im schnitt nicht auzf über 5ß°C pro kern... meistens nichtmal über 45°C...
maxtemp ist bei ahswel sowiso eher irelevant da haswel sehr peakanfällig ist... die avg temp ist wichtig... ich hab auch abn an peaks auf 60°C jedoch ne durchschnitstemp von 45-50°C sodas das absolut unbedenklich ist da es ja nicht lange anliegt...
prime... max65°C bei 1,35v (hab ich spaseshalber mal getestet)


----------



## TooAToB (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Bin gerade gar nicht mehr sicher wie viel Vcore Max ich habe... Glaube aber nur 1,15 sogar... Auf 4,6 GHz

Das mit den 20 grad mag ich nicht recht glauben... Was für ne Leistung verheizt deine Graka? Und wo ist dein delta T zur Raumtemperatur denn da? Nur zur Klarstellung ich rede von Chiptemperaturen, nicht Wasser, aber ich denke du auch?! Oder redest du überhaupt von deiner Raumtemperatur und nicht Graka? Wenn ja, wie warm wird denn die Graka? das wollte ich eigentlich wissen... nachdem du ja gesagt hast 48-50 findest du viel (problematisch ist es ja sicher nicht)


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

raumtemp konsant zwischen 20-22°C um die jahreszeit...
meine graka im sommer keine 50°C... aktuel... müsste gucken warens glaub vorhin beim testen von nem cpu setting 43°C wassertemp waren knapp 29-30°C

meine classified lutscht schon einiges^^ 1,3v mit 2x8pin anschlüssen... habs nie gemesen aber meine 250-300w dürfte ich unter vollast ereichen...


----------



## TooAToB (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ah okay  wie schafft man denn 1,3V? Geht das ohne hardwaremod? Meine 970 geht nicht über 1275mV bzw 1281 eigentlich glaub... Auch mit Bois Editor nicht... 

250-300W klingt schon realistisch... Ich hab einfach mal mein händisch im BIOS Editor auf 250W erhöhtes PT mit den ugf. 75% Power die der afterburner durchschnittlich bei volllast und 1595 MHz ausliest multipliziert, daher sage ich mal Durchschnitt 200W. Vllt Hau ich da dann auch noch Flüssigmetall rein irgendwann. Hast du welches auf der Graka?

dein Wasser ist auf jeden Fall etwas kälter. Bei mir erreicht die wassertemp sobald im stationären Zustand (nach vllt 2 Stunden höherer Belastung) so 34-35 grad, bevor dieser Zustand erreicht wird ist es natürlich schon weniger. Und die andren Temps natürlich auch entsprechend niedriger (so10-12 grad). Ich hab also immer vom Maximum geredet was erst nach einiger Zeit erreicht wird...


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ich rede doch auch von maxtemps^^
und es is ne classified, mit der kannst du mithilfe von evga precisions x biszu 1,3v draufgeben... per inofizielen tool zum benchen sogar 1,55v, aber höher wie 1,45v habe ich nie getestet....

du hast vermutlich aber auch weniger radiatorfläche


----------



## TooAToB (25. Januar 2016)

*[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Achso... Dann glaube ich meine nächste wird auch eine Classified, evga hat mich eh schon irgendwie angemacht, wollte nur bei der 970er eine 980er Referenzplatine haben, weil es da 1. viel weniger spulenfiepen gibt und 2. der schöne CSQ kühler nur dafür erhältlich war/ist. Mittlerweile haben sie das CSQ Zeug glaube ich leider mehr oder weniger eingestellt 

Ich hab nur 2x 360er Radiatoren im aquaduct das ist richtig... 

Na dann auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die vielen Infos und das nette Gespräch. Man lernt nie aus 
Ich mach mich jetzt mal in die Heia


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ich würd auvh schon schlafen wenn ich könnte...aber ich kann nicht und mir is langweilig xD
ja jud so viel weniger fläche hast du garnicht....
ich hab 2x 480er mit lüftern die zwischen 500-800rpm laufn... die 800 ereichen sie aber eig nur im sommer...
ab 27,5°C wassertemp schalten die lpfter auf dem zweiten radiator sich ein... das reicht in der regel unter last um das wasser leise auf unter 30°C zu halten....
im sommerprofil der aquaero schalten die ab 32°C dann konstant immer weiter hoch bis 40°C das sind dann 800rpm.... aber ich hab im letzten sommer nie die 37°C marke ereicht weswegen di temps so 36°C waren....
aber n guter airflow und ne gute verschlauchung können wunder bewirken^^
hab auch einige anlöufe gebraucht bis ich meine jetzige verschlauchung mit den besten temps hab^^
wie hoch mein durchfluss ist absolut kein dunst, hab keinen sensor drin... aber es ist genug^^ meine temps ändern sich nicht nennenswert wenn ich die pumpe auf 100% laufn lasse so um 0,3-0,5°C wassertemp... deswegen lauft die pumpe bei mir auf angenehmen 75%
und ev sollten wir aufhörn hierrüber hier zu schreiben^^ wir sollten im waküthread oder per pn weiterschreiben um unnötiges vollmüllen  dieses threads zu vermeiden


----------



## pupsi11 (12. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

was sollte man als "normalo" für eine WLP nehmen wenn man "noch" eine AIO nutzt? (noch weil kann passieren das ich wieder auf luft umsteige). hab vor mich auch mit oc auseinander zu setzten.


----------



## drebbin (12. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Einfach die Paste nehmen die mit beiliegt. Wenn die Temperaturen dann in der Praxis zu hoch sind kann man immer noch kaufen.
Beliebte sind gelid GC extreme, prolimatech pk3, und die weiche mx4. Das beste ist derzeit die thermal grizzly kryonaut, auch die kleine hydronaut ist sehr gut.


----------



## pupsi11 (12. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

zur aio liegt/lagt keine bei. 
 meine jetztig aio spinnt rum , rma läuft. neue kommt, nur möcht ich dort die aufgetragene nicht nutzen. 
wenn doch luft kühler kommen sollte, möcht ich gern extra neue zu kaufen. hab in den letzten wochen so oft wlp neu gemacht bzw. müssen. 
möcht aber kein flüssig-zeug.


----------



## drebbin (12. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Dann gelid GC extreme, die ist relativ zähflüssig


----------



## Octobit (12. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Außer er meint mit Flüssig-Zeug Flüssigmetall  Dann kann man auch eigentlich jede andere von dir erwähnte neben.


----------



## pupsi11 (12. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ja ich meinte kein flüssigmetall


----------



## TooAToB (12. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Nimm lieber kyronaut, ist besser zum auftragen und von der Leistung her.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Kryonaut oder Conductonaut sind eine gute Wahl.


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Conductonaut fällt raus weil er kein LM möchte


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

auf welche kann# man sich da jetzt "festlegen"?


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hier wird sich nie allgemein gültig festgelgt  
Geh zum Hauptbahnhof in den Conrad, die haben da die Geldi-GC-Extreme im Sortiment (Dort hol ich sie meist^^)
Die Kryonaut ist im Temperaturbereich von ~80°C nochmal 4-5K kühler als die Gelid, das bringt dir aber was wenn du auch OC betreibst.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

was muss ich mir unter: lässt sich schwer auftragen ,  verstehen?


----------



## Octobit (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Die Konsistenz ist eher zäh und lässt sich nicht gut verstreichen. Bei der Gelid funktioniert es ganz gut die Paste erst etwas zu erwärmen soweit ich weiß. Dadurch wird sie etwas flüssiger.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

die gelid gibt es nicht bei caseking. sollte eine wlp sein die man da bekommt. cpu kühler soll auch dort gekauft werden


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Da du ja (laut deinem anderen Thread) OC betreiben willst kannst du ja auch gleich die Kryonaut holen, die gibts bei Caseking.


----------



## Octobit (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wenn du, wie du in deinem ersten Post schreibst, ein "normalo" bist, dann reicht auch die MX4 oder MX2. Die lassen sich auch gut verteilen (wobei ich sowieso die Dot-Methode bevorzuge, aber das ist ein Kapitel für sich).
Oder wie Drebbin sagt die Kryonaut, dann hast du gleich die beste. Ob das nötig ist, ist abhängig von deinen OC Ambitionen.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ich werd die Kryonaut probieren.


----------



## TooAToB (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich finde gelid viel zäher und nerviger zum auftragen als kyronaut, und aufgrund der auch noch besseren kühlleistung würde ich einfach kryonaut kaufen. Ca 7 € für den kleinen pack, damit sogar billiger als GC inkl. Versand: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g (TG-K-001-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder die größere Packung:
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 5.55g/1.5ml (TG-K-015-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Die Gelid ist in der Tat sehr viel zähflüssiger, aber wenn man sie langsam verstreicht geht das. Außerdem kann man sie ja auch einfach auf die Heizung legen und dann wird das schon
Das sie so zäh ist hat aber auch etwas gutes, bei meiner geköpften CPU konnte ich sie dadurch schön über die SIMDs streichen um vor LM vom DIE zu schützen.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

also ich empfehle eig kurnoch die kyronaut oder conductonaut, sind beide super und für mich besser anzuwenden als konkurenzprodukte^^


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

welche ist besser: kyronaut vs  alpenföhn permafrost? die perma ist bei kühler dabei


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Es gibt derzeit keine besser Wlp als die Kryonaut (außer LM)


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

volkommen korrekt


----------



## Octobit (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Laut Narbennarr ist die CoolerMaster MasterGel noch besser als die Kryonaut.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...e-speerspitze-unter-den-waermeleitpasten.html

Die ist bloß in dieser Übersicht noch dabei.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

hm... da muss ivh wohl mich mal durchwühlen durch review^^ ev brauch ich wieder ne neue wlp


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ooler-master-mastergel-maker.html#post8048355

Hier sind beide Pasten gleichauf


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

hm von der vorher eig nie gros was gelesen
werd mich da mal genauer informieren und ev selbst mal testen


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

die masterGel gibt es auch nicht bei caseking, da bleib ich bei meiner wahl


----------



## TooAToB (14. März 2016)

*[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



drebbin schrieb:


> Die Gelid ist in der Tat sehr viel zähflüssiger, aber wenn man sie langsam verstreicht geht das. Außerdem kann man sie ja auch einfach auf die Heizung legen und dann wird das schon
> Das sie so zäh ist hat aber auch etwas gutes, bei meiner geköpften CPU konnte ich sie dadurch schön über die SIMDs streichen um vor LM vom DIE zu schützen.



Genau so mach ich das auch um käferchen auf CPU oder GPU die vor LM zu schützen, denn dafür ist sie in der tat perfekt. Für alle wirklichen kühlanwendungen nur noch kryonaut oder conductonaut


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann hat die MasterGel auch auf CB die Kryonaut um ein weiteres Haar geschlagen.


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

hab die kryonaut bestellt.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich bin das ganze mal überflogen also nicht haten wenn das schon mal gesagt wurde. Aber welche Flüssignetall Wäremleitpaste könnt ihr empfehlen für Härteren OC Unter Wasser .


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

conductonaut, aktuelndie beste flüssigmetal wlp
habs im selbstversuch gegen liquid ultra 2 mal getestet und n paar °C geringere temps nun


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Noxx - das musst du schon bitte genauer berichten.
Wieviel _*Kelvin*_ Differenz? Bei welchem Test? In welchem Temperaturbereich?

So einfach mach ich es dir nun nicht


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

test? das war jeweils 1h gta v bei gleicher raum und wassertemp ( hab immer wieder abkühln lassn zwischn den tests)
ich meine ich hatte auch noch dying light getestet bin mir abercned sicher.
mit primenteste ich nicht da getestest da mich prime absolut nicht juckt. mein system ist gamestable und nicht rockstable da es mir reicht wenn jedes game stable läuft.

und ich habe je nach kern bei der conductonaut 2-4°C bessere temps gehabt.

das war der beste test den meine steam bibliothek zu dem zeitpunkt hergab.  ich hätte es natürlich intensiver testen können, mir hat das aber als beweis gereicht das zeug aufm DI zu lassn


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Für mich ist es schon relevant ob man bei 30°C, bei 60°C oder bei 80°C einen Unterschied von 2-4Kelvin hat
Gerade von dir erwarte ich eigentlich genaue Angaben


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

eh das is schunnen bissel her.
war in der 2ten woche wos die conductonaut zu kaufen gab, und die gibts schon paar monate. ich eriner mich nimmer so genau, kann nur sagen das die wassertemp bei allen am ende zwischen 28-29°C lag, weil das auch aktuel bei vergleichbaren temperaturen meine maxwerte sind.
hättest mich damals am testtag fragen müssen, am tag danach war ja schon die hälfte vergessen 

aber maxtemp ist vei haswell aufgrund der enormen peakanfällogkeit ja eh eher irrelevant. ich nahm die avg temp, und avg temp komme ich aktuel nicht über 43°C, davor warens dementsprechend ca. 45-47°C


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Dann hast du ein noch schlimmeres Gedächtnis als ich...und ich hab spätestens mit 40 Demenz


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

pff ich bin 20 und komm ohne n block den tag über nicht aus 
ich bin ja ganz gut was mein job betreft auch das berechnen, aber dafür bin ich vergeslis, ein schweizer köse odern sieb verliert gegen mein gedächnis^^


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Also du bist sozusagen das Loch im Käse


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

passender vergleich xD
deswegn ich hab immer block und sift dabei weil ich so zerstreut bin.
aber genug des oftopics


----------



## Nathenhale (15. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> conductonaut, aktuelndie beste flüssigmetal wlp
> habs im selbstversuch gegen liquid ultra 2 mal getestet und n paar °C geringere temps nun



Dankeschön


----------



## Nathenhale (25. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Also das hat sich wirklich gelont auf Flüssig  Metall Wärmeleitpaste umzusteigen . Habe gute 12 Grad unter last und unter idel so ca 6 Grad gewonnen . Kann leider aber keine Screenshots einfügen da ich keine gemacht habe vor dem Umbau.


----------



## Meroveus (30. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Bei Verwendung zwischen IHS und Kühler ? Dann würde ich da ebenfalls über einen Wechsel nachdenken .


----------



## Nathenhale (30. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Job nicht ist geköpfet oder geändert wurden es wurde lediglich die WLP geändert. Zu beachten ist hier das ganze unter Wasser stattfand


----------



## shadie (30. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Job nicht ist geköpfet oder geändert wurden es wurde lediglich die WLP geändert. Zu beachten ist hier das ganze unter Wasser stattfand



ACHTUNG

Dazu ist aber auch anzumerken, dass du einen I7 2600k nutzt und dieser von der bescheidenen WLP unter dem IHS sowieso nicht betroffen war. Mit Köpfen ist da ohnehin nix 

Das kann man also nicht 1zu1 auf seinen 4790K umwälzen.

Die Ergebnisse bei dir sind dennoch beachtlich!


----------



## Nathenhale (30. März 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Sry ich benutze einen 2700K was ein leicht höhere Getakteter 2600k ist . Wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben. Aber ja du hast recht .


----------



## waldprophet99 (18. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

kurze Frage: habe mal gesehen oder gelesen das zum entfernen der alten WLP ein Tuch mit Reinigungsbenzin verwendet wurde. Ist das ok oder nicht ok? (Es geht bei mir um einen alten i7 920).
Danke!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Klar. Solange Du nur auf dem Heatspreader wischst, kannst Du eigentlich nehmen, was Du willst. Nagellackentferner, Terpentin, Glasreiniger.

Eventuelle Reste verflüchtigen sich sowieso schnell und dem Material schadet das so schnell nicht.


----------



## drebbin (18. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wenn du Alkohol mit Mund 40% hast kannste auch das nehmen


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

was ich auch empfehlen kann nachm reinigen in nen ultraschallbad (hab ich mitm wasserkühler gemacht).
kühlkonstruktion und die kontaktfläche sauberer als ich se vorher aufpoliern konnte^^

wende es in ner flüssigkeit wie alkohol oder iso... (name entfallen, schande über mich ) machst kannste dir das aufpoliern am ende sogar fast sparen. grad mitm fusselfreien tuch abtrocknen, paar runden auf der kontaktfläche wischen, und das teil ist dauberer als es vom hersteller kam^^

ps: so bekommt man auch lm rückstände ganz gut weg. nicht perfekt, aber besser als mit den ganzen reinigungskram (reinigungslösungen) die man so kaufn kann


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Noxxphox: Meinste Isopropanol? Aber ganz ehrlich: Ein Ultraschallbad bekommt man als Privatperson umständlicher ins Haus als eine Falsche Isopropanol 

Die habe ich mir erst letztens bei der Apotheke geholt. 100ml Flasche, keine 5 Euro. Klar, ginge auch Nagellackentferner, Benzin oder sonst was aber wie lang wird die Flasche wohl reichen? Denke ewig  Daher war mir der Preis egal.

In der Zwischenzeit 5 CPUs und eine GPU damit "verarztet". Klappt erstklassig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ganz ehrlich Leute, es macht absolut NULL unterschied ob man die alter Paste einfach mit nem trockenen Tuch entfernt oder ob man 3h lang mit Reinigern noch Reste entfernt, sie schon lange nicht mit dem bloßem Auge zu erkennen sind. 
Das kann man sich getrost sparen. 

Ultraschallbad?? 
Ach dazu sag ich lieber erst gar nichts


----------



## Noxxphox (20. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

wenn mans auf arbeit rumstehen hat warum ned?^^
ich mein das reinigt sigar die feine wasserkühlerstruktur die de mit der zahnbürste nimmer sauberbekommst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Was für eine Wasserkühlerstruktur? Meinst du innerhalb des Kühlers, die Kammer? 
Da macht es auch durchaus Sinn, da sich dort Dreck  und sonstwas absetzt. Aber zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden macht es einfach NICHTS aus, würde es höchstens verstehen zu Foto-Zwecken, da möchte man gern alles spurlos sauber haben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Passt eigentlich auch gut zum Thema:

*Thermal Paste Application Methods 2015 - Test with new products including Liquid Metal   





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=qc7bCC1TmVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 *


----------



## Shutterfly (23. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Schönes Video, verschweigt nur einen elementaren Teil und dieser ist für die Entscheidung leider wichtig: Der Die liegt nicht unter dem kompletten HS. Es wird z.B. bei 0:43 kritisiert, dass nicht der komplette HS bedeckt ist.

Hätte er den Strich jedoch genau andersrum gemacht, dann wäre der komplette Die bedeckt und alles wäre super gewesen. WLP am Rand ist gar nicht notwendig. Irgendwo habe ich dazu mal eine schöne Grafik gesehen, wo die Wärmeentwicklung auf dem HS gemessen wurde und genau das auch bewiesen wurde: WLP benötigt man eigentlich nur genau über dem Die und etwas drum herum. Nachteil ist hier nur, dass man wissen muss, wie der Die liegt.

Wenn man das nicht weiß, dann ist die Dot-Methode am Anfang auch vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Quintes (24. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich bin neulich auf die Gelid Extreme umgestiegen, und obwohl da ein Spachtel dabei ist und ich auf zig Wegen die Paste vorher erwärmt habe, würde ich es jetzt gerne ohne verstreichen probieren.
In Frage kämen da der Klecks in der Mitte, ein kleines X oder ein kleiner Kreis. Ich tendiere eigentlich zum Klecks oder X, jedoch Frage ich mich bei der Konsistenz der Paste, ob das überhaupt geht bzw. sinnvoll ist. Ich habe hier auch noch 'nen Rest Arctic Silver, da bin ich mir sicher, dass sich ein kleiner Klecks gut verteilen würde, evtl. zu gut, wegen Überschuss der daneben geht. Aber diese zähe, klebende Gelid Extreme... Kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie das geht, aber wenn man schon mal so eine gute Paste hat. 

Also die eigentliche Frage: Gelid Extreme -> keine tollen Erfahrungen mit Verstreichen -> Klecks eine gute Alternative trotz der Konsistenz? (Vorher erwärmen wäre ja in dem Fall dann wohl blöd, wird ja warm genug da drunter..?)


----------



## Shutterfly (24. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Der Druck regelt, auch bei zähen Pasten. Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dann erkundige dich, wo der Die unter deinem HS ist und wie dieser geformt ist.

Ist er quadratisch, ist ein Punkt in der Mitte optimal (max. Erbsengroß, nicht übertreiben), ist er rechteckig/länglich, dann würde ich eher das Verfahren mit dem Stich wählen entlang dem Die. Dann ist der komplette Die abgedeckt. Die Punkt-Methode würde hier auch klappen.

Ein Kreis oder X ist unnötig. Das ist deine CPU geköpft: http://img125.imagevenue.com/loc425/th_041535167_IMG_0177_122_425lo.JPG

In der Mitte der Die, das schwarze Silikon ist der Rand des HS. Wieso willst du in den Ecken WLP haben? So weit weg vom Die? Kein messbarer nutzen.


----------



## Quintes (24. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe wäre ein Strich am besten, mit einem Punkt mache ich jedoch auch nichts falsch? Der Punkt erscheint mir nur sicherer als der Strich, was die Sache mit der WLP, die an der Seite rauskommt, wenn man etwas zu viel nimmt, angeht. (Bin da etwas unerfahren und daher übervorsichtig, deswegen erscheint der Punkt "sympathisch"). Wieviel ich brauche sieht man ja in solchen Videos sehr gut, etwas zwischen Reiskorn und Erbse, aber eher Reiskorn.

Verstreichen bringt auf jeden Fall unbefriedigende Ergebnisse und sieht auch schlecht aus wenn man den Kühler wieder runter nimmt.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Machen wir mal Schulnoten-Style: Strich = 1, Punkt = 2+

Punkt ist nicht optimal aber definitiv nicht schlecht, vollkommend ausreichend und nicht verwerflich. Wenn du den Kühler abnimmst, wird jedes Ergebnis komisch aussehen, danach würde ich mich nie richten.

Der Vorteil beim verteilen durch Druck ist einfach, dass du dir in der Regel keine Gedanken um Lufteinschlüsse machen musst. Die Paste wird von innen nach außen gedrückt und verdrängt jegliche Luft. Wenn du das verstreichst könnte es eher zu minimalen Lufteinschlüssen kommen. Die bringen dann auch niemanden um, sind aber definitiv nicht optimal.

Reiskorn fände ich zu klein, ne halbe Erbse wäre ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Vollkommen egal ob Klecks, Strich oder sonstwas. 
Es hat absolut kein Effekt. 
Einzig was negativ die Temps beeinflusst ist zu wenig Paste. 
Auch "zuviel" Paste geht nicht, alles überschüssige wird rausgedrückt. 

Da muss man keine Wissenschaft draus machen. Aber LinusTechTips hatte genau das erst letztens überprüft, mit genau diesem Resultat.


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Schönes Video, verschweigt nur einen elementaren Teil und dieser ist für die Entscheidung leider wichtig: Der Die liegt nicht unter dem kompletten HS. Es wird z.B. bei 0:43 kritisiert, dass nicht der komplette HS bedeckt ist.
> 
> Hätte er den Strich jedoch genau andersrum gemacht, dann wäre der komplette Die bedeckt und alles wäre super gewesen. WLP am Rand ist gar nicht notwendig. Irgendwo habe ich dazu mal eine schöne Grafik gesehen, wo die Wärmeentwicklung auf dem HS gemessen wurde und genau das auch bewiesen wurde: WLP benötigt man eigentlich nur genau über dem Die und etwas drum herum. Nachteil ist hier nur, dass man wissen muss, wie der Die liegt.
> 
> Wenn man das nicht weiß, dann ist die Dot-Methode am Anfang auch vollkommen ausreichend.



Es hängt auch stark vom verwendeten CPU Kühler ab. 

Wenn jemand den Strich in die falsche Richtung macht (und das würde bestimmt häufig vorkommen) ist der Effekt eben relativ schlecht. Und Strich ist auch eher bei Haswell relevant. Bei Skylake ist der Chip relativ klein und schon fast quadratisch.

Am Ende ist es so, dass zu wenig WLP schlecht ist und zu viel einfach rausgedrückt wird. Mit Verstreichen deckt man immer den kompletten Kühler/CPU ab. Die Minute kann man sich auch nehmen wenn der PC danach 3 Jahre läuft xD Das habe ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## Quintes (26. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Klecks gemacht, sofort ~4-5° bessere Temps im Vergleich zu allen 4 getesteten WLP mit der Verstreichen-Methode (bei der ich absolut nichts falsch gemacht habe -  habe mich davor mit Tutorials etc geradezu vollgepumpt).

Ob man mir jetzt doch Unfähigkeit beim Streichen unterstellt oder nicht, der Klecks hat bei mir gewonnen und genau das Ergebnis gebracht, dass die WLP auch liefern sollte - und einen Unterschied scheint es auch zu machen, oder Bios und HWMonitor etc haben plötzlich einen Schaden abbekommen.


----------



## waldprophet99 (27. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wo/wie kann ich den rausfinden wo der DIE meiner CPU liegt? Weiß das zufällig jemand für meinen i7 920?  hatte da beim letzten Auftragen die X - Methode gewählt und schlechte Ergebnisse erzielt, allerdings glaube ich das ich den Lüfter auch schlecht (ungleichmäßig) angeschraubt habe. Der Lüfter selbst hat keine schrauben sondern die kommen mit so einer art gestell darüber und das hat beim anschrauben ständig gewackelt...


----------



## der8auer (27. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Deswegen predige ich ja: verstreichen.

Wenn du einseitig verschraubst, kann sich die Paste nur in eine Richtung verteilen. 

beim 920 ist der DIE eigentlich ziemlich groß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Oder klecks machen, Kühler andrücken und schon ist es verteilt.


----------



## waldprophet99 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

andere Frage: neuen PC zum selbsbauen bestellt. Teile sind fast alle da. Hatte auch die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut mitbestellt. Ich wusste nich das meinem Thermalright Macho X2 auch WLP beiliegt (2g Thermalright CF). Sind die Beiden WLPs in etwa gleich gut? Also, lohnt es sich die, die ich nicht verwende für ein anderes Mal aufzubewahren?

Grüße,

Waldprophet


----------



## Kiryu (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Was würdest du denn sonst damit machen? Wegwerfen? Ich würde sie behalten, für den Notfall...man sollte immer WLP im Haus haben...habe ich kürzlich festgestellt, da hätte ich nämlich welche gebraucht und es war keine mehr da 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Deathranger (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

kannst du vielleicht was empfehlen, an wlp Wo ich die meiste temps mit raus hole? Da mein i5 3570k mit 4,2ghz 1.220v doch schon echt sehr warm wird unterdem macho hr 2.0


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

kyronaut, gelid extreme,  conductonaut, liquid ultra
die letzten beiden sind aber leitend, mein persönlicher favorit ist definitiv die kyronaut für solche anwendungen da sie sehr gut ist und sich deutlich besser als die gelid verstreichen lässt (selbst erwärmt ist die gelid für ungeübtere leutre wahrscheinlich schlechter zu handhaben)
wenn du das absolute letzte rausholen willst tempmäsig musst du aber auf  liquid ultra oder conductonaut gehen


----------



## Deathranger (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> kyronaut, gelid extreme,  conductonaut, liquid ultra
> die letzten beiden sind aber leitend, mein persönlicher favorit ist definitiv die kyronaut für solche anwendungen da sie sehr gut ist und sich deutlich besser als die gelid verstreichen lässt (selbst erwärmt ist die gelid für ungeübtere leutre wahrscheinlich schlechter zu handhaben)
> wenn du das absolute letzte rausholen willst tempmäsig musst du aber auf  liquid ultra oder conductonaut gehen


Ding ist mein cpu geht auf 78grad hoch nach paar minuten prime95 26,6  custom 1313 eingegeben und das mit nur 4,2ghz und 1,220v O.O Hab vorne 1 kühler drin und hinten einen und wie gesagt drauf den macho hr2,0


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

1lüfter vorne einer hinten un der cpu kühler? ev bissel wenig airflow. ev hast du die rpm auch niedrig des cpu kühlers weil sehr löeiser kühler mit neidriger rpm heizt aber bestimten drehzahlen viel mehr.


----------



## Deathranger (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> 1lüfter vorne einer hinten un der cpu kühler? ev bissel wenig airflow. ev hast du die rpm auch niedrig des cpu kühlers weil sehr löeiser kühler mit neidriger rpm heizt aber bestimten drehzahlen viel mehr.


ne der rpm Ist eigentlich sogar auf max gestellt, es ist aber auch nur bei prime95 so bei spielen meisten so 65-70 grad jenachdem aber das letzte mal wlp Wurde neu drauf gemacht 2014/2013 ca


----------



## Hemacher (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Vielleicht mal die WP erneuern, evtl. hilft es.


----------



## Deathranger (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Hemacher schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal die WP erneuern, evtl. hilft es.



ja ende des monats nach 2 jahren, ist es aufjedenfall, mal nötig, Hm löhnt es sich vielleicht vorne noch einen 2ten lüfter rein zu machen?


----------



## Hemacher (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Werde bei mir die Schneekanone testen, da die WP schon einige Jahre drauf ist...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

ist das hier die Gelid Extrem ?
und welche Wärmeleitpads könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## FTTH (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut gilt als sehr gut.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



FTTH schrieb:


> Die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut gilt als sehr gut.



ok danke besser als die Gelid ? Im 1 Post ist sie besser ja, aber alle reden hier nur vo der gelid?

Kannst du mir auf Wärmeleitpads empfehlen?


----------



## FTTH (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ja, die ist laut Tests besser als die Gelid GC-Extreme. [User-Review] Test: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut - Vergleich mit den geläufigen Wärmeleitpasten

Bei Wärmeleitpads habe ich keine Empfehlung.


----------



## target2804 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Habe mir, weil ich die Kryonaut dann doch etwas zu teuer fand, die Gelid GC-Extreme Pro gekauft. 
Ist etwas zäh, aber nach nem Wasserbad gings mit dem Auftragen dann doch sehr gut. Die Idle Temperaturen veränderten sich bei mir gegenüber der von 2012 aufgetragenen MX-4 natürlich nicht, unter Volllast bin ich aber 9°C kühler als vorher und halte den wärmsten Core meines i7 3770 unter 63°C (die CPU ist undervolted).

Wem die Kryonaut zu teuer ist, kann ruhig die Gelid nehmen. Geile Paste


----------



## Intel22nm (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



target2804 schrieb:


> ... unter Volllast bin ich aber 9°C kühler als vorher und halte den wärmsten Core meines i7 3770 unter 63°C (die CPU ist undervolted).



Bei *welcher Spannung* erreichst du die 63 C - und ist das passiv gekühlt?

Bei meinen passiv Tests nach dem Köpfen hatte ich für die Feststellung  der Unterschiede vorher/nachher jeweils 1.0/1.1/1.2 Volt angelegt.


----------



## Quintes (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Braucht IC Diamond Wärmeleitpaste durch ihre Beschaffenheit ein bisschen Anlaufzeit zur vollen Leistung?

Hatte zuvor die Permafrost von Alpenföhn, da haben mich die Ergebnisse nicht so überzeugt. Und danach die Noctua, die ja mit der Tropfen-Methode ohne jede Einlaufzeit schon Ideal sein soll. Die war ein wenig besser. Nach sehr hartnäckigen Empfehlungen, ich solle IC Diamond testen, habe ich diese heute aufgetragen und momentan ist sie noch auf dem Stand der Permafrost, also eher enttäuschend. Gekühlt wird mit dem Alpenföhn "Olymp".

Und für alle, die jetzt sagen wollen, das ist doch eh egal, das sind alles Top-Pasten: Je nach Paste und Methode ist mein 4790k im Idle entweder 30° oder 34-35° und der Unterschied ist es mir schon Wert, das beste aus dem Bereich Paste rauszuholen (ohne mich an Flüssigmetall ranzuwagen).

Methode ist immer Tropfen, Linie oder X - X wird mein Favorit weil es beim Abnehmen des Kühlers den Eindruck macht, gleichmäßiger zu sein als alles andere. Die schlechtesten Ergebnisse erreiche ich mit sorgfältigem Verteilen einer dünnen Schicht, wie manche es ja immer noch Empfehlen. Selbst wenn ich mir Zeit nehme um es nahezu makellos zu verteilen erreiche ich mit ganz viel Glück nur ähnliche Ergebnisse wie mit einem einfachen Tropfen. Der Anpressdruck kann das schlicht besser verteilen.


----------



## DrDave (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Quintes schrieb:


> Braucht IC Diamond Wärmeleitpaste durch ihre Beschaffenheit ein bisschen Anlaufzeit zur vollen Leistung?
> 
> Hatte zuvor die Permafrost von Alpenföhn, da haben mich die Ergebnisse nicht so überzeugt. Und danach die Noctua, die ja mit der Tropfen-Methode ohne jede Einlaufzeit schon Ideal sein soll. Die war ein wenig besser. Nach sehr hartnäckigen Empfehlungen, ich solle IC Diamond testen, habe ich diese heute aufgetragen und momentan ist sie noch auf dem Stand der Permafrost, also eher enttäuschend. Gekühlt wird mit dem Alpenföhn "Olymp".
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber Idle Temperaturwerte zu vergleichen macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, die kleinste Schwankung in der Auslastung verändert schon die Temperaturen. 5°C in den Idle Temperaturen sind ja sowas von irrelevant.
Wie hoch ist der Unterschied denn bei maximaler Auslastung/Prime?


----------



## Quintes (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Das wusste ich nicht. Aber ich habe es für relevant gehalten, da der Unterschied unter Last eben ganz genauso um 4°, manchmal 5° gehen kann. Danke für die Information, dass das nichts aussagt! (Öh, ernst gemeint, gerade beim noch mal lesen gemerkt, dass das auch irgendwie ironisch rüberkommen könnte...) 
Ich habe das immer mit einbezogen weil es in Reviews etc ja oft angegeben wird.

Momentan habe ich mit Asus Real Bench (von Prime rät ja inzwischen _fast_ jeder ab) bei einem 4790k, gekühlt durch Olymp mit 2 Noctua NF-A15 und gesamtes System auf "leise aber nicht lautlos" mit IC Diamond als Maximum 74° gemessen, aber mit anderer Paste und gleichen Bedingungen kam ich auch schon auf ein Maximum von 69°. Maximum bedeutet jeweils aber dass es unter Volllast meist 2-3° drunter war und das eben nur die Spitze war.

edit: 4790k im normalen Turbo, d.h. alle Threads auf 4,2.

Ich würde einfach gerne wissen ob die IC Zeit braucht, ich sie falsch aufgetragen habe, die Noctua doch besser ist oder gar die Permafrost, wenn ich sie anders anwende. Im Sommer werden ein paar Grad schon was ausmachen hier.


----------



## Quintes (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich habe die Paste noch mal neu aufgetragen und mich dieses mal genau an die Anweisung des Herstellers gehalten (Erbse in der Mitte und direkt Kühler drauf). Das, was nach meinem ersten Versuch mit der "X"-Methode da war, war auch nur einigermaßen verteilt - unten fehlte ein ganzer Bereich. Ist mir mit dem X noch nie passiert, aber so hart wie die Paste ist kann man das wohl schwer perfekt hinbekommen. Musste auch die Erbse zwei mal auftragen, da auch das gar nicht so leicht ist mit der Paste. Habe noch genug, da ich die 24 Karat genommen habe, aber trotzdem ist jeder gescheiterte Versuch bei dem Zeug auch ganz schön teuer...

Worauf ich hinaus wollte: längere Tests stehen noch an, aber jetzt "stimmen" die Temperaturen, d.h. setzen sich vor die Noctua, Ekl und sogar die Gelid (aber da muss ich wohl trotz vielen Versuchen immer etwas falsch gemacht haben, da die Gelid in anderen Tests fast immer vor der Diamond steht).

edit: Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist - die Paste trocknet extrem schnell. Schon nach einem Tag mit Stress-Tests war der Rest, den ich vorhin entfernte, total trocken (ok, "total" ist übertrieben - aber schon deutlich), so wie ich es von anderen Pasten erst nach 6-24 Monaten kannte. Also muss ich die wohl regelmäßig erneuern. Und bis zum Ende meines Vorrats muss sie sich auch weiterhin ordentlich bewähren, denn sonst muss ich wohl doch noch mal die Gelid testen oder bei der Noctua bleiben.


----------



## NicoGermanman (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich muss hier mal ein Dank aussprechen, denn ich konnte durch den wechsel von Artic Silver 5 auf Gelid GC-Extreme, mehr als 10 Grad gut machen, was vor allem im Sommer ein ein extrem großer vorteil ist.


----------



## Wincenty (4. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wer hatte schon mal so etwas gesehen?

Habe leider immer wieder dieses scheiß Problem mit der MX-2 mal nach 3-5 Monaten wie jetzt zuletzt zum WaKü Upgrade ( was mich tierisch nervt) oder mal erst nach 2-3 Jahren, wo sich das Problem durch nicht nachvollziehbare erhöhte Temps andeutet.

Normalerweise wenn man ja den Kühler entfernt bildet die WLP "Spitzen" aber wie im Bild sieht es rund aus, als ob eine Fläche nicht in Berührung mit der anderen mehr wäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180319 (4. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit der MX-4, hab ca 20 ° höhere Temps auf der CPU als damals, bin aber zu faul um die zu wechseln.
Auf meiner Grafikkarte muss ich die Paste öfter mal wechseln, sie rennt oft ins Templimit (auch MX-4).

Da ich aber zu faul bin, bzw. es nicht einsehe beide Kühler abzuschrauben nur um dann wieder in 1-2 Monaten die WLP wieder zu wechseln.
Ich wechsele erst wenn meine neue WLP da ist, ich werde mir die Thermal Grizzley Hydronaut besorgen.

Ist kein Einzelfall,hätte mir auch niemals die Artic Pampe geholt, war aber damals im Laden nichts anderes da.

Hier ein paar Erfahrungen: Wärmeleitpaste Langzeiterfahrungen GPU-Kühlung


----------



## LaCain1337 (4. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hab gehört die Grizzly  ist sehr gut. was WL-fähigkeit und Lagerung  belangt   hab mir erst mal ne große Tube gegönnt 

bin gespannt wie die temps sind!

Kann jemand  Flüssigmetall WLP empfehlen , hat jemand solch eine in Nutzung? ( auf Küpfer Flächen soll es ja zu nutzen sein !)


----------



## Gast20180319 (4. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Habs nur zwischen CPU DIE und Heatspreader... Und da verrichtet es seine Dienste ordentlich


----------



## Quintes (4. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit der *Thermalright Chill Factor 3* ?

Ich hatte nur noch einen Spritzer uralte Arctic Silver 5 (eine andere Tube ist irgendwie verschollen) und muss meine dringend erneuern (Grund ist ja egal, ist eben was schief). 
Nun ist meine Reise über Gelid Extreme, Noctua, Permafrost und PK-3 gegangen und alle waren "ok", jedoch kann ich für mein System und meinen Kühler die Reihenfolge im Eingangspost nicht ganz bestätigen und war auch von keiner wirklich begeistert. 
Aber ist auch egal für die Fragestellung.

Da auf die Schnelle die Verfügbarkeit vieler eingeschränkt war und ich ungerne viel Geld in eine 1g-Tube stecke, landete nun eine 4g-Tube *Thermalright Chill Factor 3* bei mir, da ich von diesem Hersteller noch nie enttäuscht wurde und mein Gedächtnis mir sagte, dass damals beim Macho-Kühler auch Paste dabei war, die wirklich ordentlich war - was mir zumindest etwas Hoffnung gibt, dass die neueste Paste aus dem Haus kein Müll ist.

Ich wäre also sehr dankbar wenn mir die Profis hier sagen könnten, ob ich da voll daneben gegriffen habe oder ob es sich mit dieser Paste gut leben lässt.


----------



## Gast20180319 (5. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wenn du die Paste doch eh schon hast, probier sie doch aus ?


----------



## Quintes (5. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Werde ich, natürlich, nur nicht sofort. Dacht nur, vielleicht weiß jemand was, fragen kostet doch nichts.

Und mich würde einfach auch interessieren, wie sie so im Verhältnis ist zu den hier vorgestellten - nur ganz grob.

edit: kurzes Feedback - beste Paste die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Gast20180319 (6. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich weiß nicht welche Paste mir damals bei meinem Kühler beilag, ist ein Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE.
Die Paste war zwar extrem zäh und schwer zu verteilen, die Kühlleistung war aber gut.

Mir ist die Thermal Grizzly auch zu teuer, für das was sie leistet.

Vielleicht die CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker nehmen, ist besser bzw. mindestens genau so gut.

Gibt ja Einige Reviews von Usern hier im PCGH und auf tomshardware usw.


Edit: Ja die CF3 war bei meinem Kühler dabei, ist ne gute Paste

Hier ist ne kleine Übersicht, wo auch die CF3 vertreten ist 

Performance-Ranking und Fazit - CM Mastergel Maker Nano: Die neue Referenz der Warmeleitpasten?


----------



## Quintes (6. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Die CF 3 habe ich ausnahmsweise zum testen mal so aufgetragen, wie der Hersteller es vorschlägt. Ich habe den hauchdünnen Spread auf Kühler/HIS gemacht - ja ich weiß, alle sagen das ist die dümmste Methode. Aber ich wollte es probieren, weil ich Perfektionist bin und dieses schöne, hauchdünne Verstreichen mir Freude bereitet und ich bei einer Erbse gefühlt eben die Kontrolle abgebe...  

Und jetzt habe ich btw bessere Ergebnisse als mit der besten Thermal Grizzly (und den anderen Top-Pasten die ich hatte). Aber die 1-2° sind natürlich im Bereich der Ungenauigkeit der Messungen. Auf jeden Fall liefert die Chill Factor 3 beste Ergebnisse mit der bösen Methode ab - die übrigens ein Genuss war, die Konsistenz der aktuellen (zwischendrin gab es wohl Probleme) ist ein Traum zum Verstreichen.

Ich habe "nur" 4g und eine schöne Karte zum Verstreichen für meine ~10€, aber bekommt man sicher auch billiger.


----------



## Offset (6. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich die wlp von meiner Grafikkarte tauschen soll (hat ja auch schon ne weile auf dem Buckel).

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Gramm ich ungefähr für eine Karte brauche, bzw. sind die kleinen 1 Gramm Spritzen ausreichend? Ich kann nicht wirklich einschätzen wie viel man da braucht.


----------



## Quintes (6. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Für eine GPU reicht 1g locker. Für viele Anwendungen. Will mich nicht festlegen aber 10 sollten drin sein.

Vergleich: für eine CPU reicht 1g für 3, manchmal 4 Anwendungen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (6. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Das reicht locker um einmal die Grafikkarte mit neuer WLP zu beschmieren , selbst wenn man unerfahren ist und etwas vergeudet, sind 2-3 mal drin.

Wobei es sich ja kaum lohnt sone 1 Gramm Spritze zu kaufen, Sind ja die Versandkosten teurer.

Kannst dir ja mal die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker anschauen.

Hab zwei von denen bei dem günstigsten Shop geordert.

Cooler Master MasterGel Maker, 4g (MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R1)


----------



## Quintes (6. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Addi schrieb:


> [...]selbst wenn man unerfahren ist und etwas vergeudet, sind 2-3 mal drin.



Also mit einem Gramm gehen 3 x CPU locker, also müssten für die GPU mindestens das doppelte drin sein - man braucht da ja nie so viel wie für 'ne CPU.

Aber eigentlich egal, die Frage war ja ob es überhaupt reicht - und "zwischen 3 und 10" wird als Antwort befriedigend sein.


----------



## Gast20180319 (6. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Addi schrieb:


> Das reicht locker um einmal die Grafikkarte mit neuer WLP zu beschmieren , *selbst wenn man unerfahren ist und etwas vergeudet, sind 2-3 mal drin.*



Siehe oben  

Naja ich melde mich dann die Tage und berichte von der Cooler Master Master Gel Maker oder wie sie heißt


----------



## Offset (6. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Danke für die Antworten!



Addi schrieb:


> Wobei es sich ja kaum lohnt sone 1 Gramm Spritze zu kaufen, Sind ja die Versandkosten teurer.



Das stimmt allerdings, aber ich brauch ja nicht wirklich mehr davon.


----------



## LaCain1337 (7. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich habe seit einigen tagen die Grizzly  WLP....  unter meiner neuen EK predator    vorher  120mm AIO wakü  und Junpus bzw Noctua paste gehabt
habe jetzt ca 10 grad bessere Temps.  Überlege mir noch ob ich nicht die metall pasten mal testen sollte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

10° weniger? 

Ist zwar schön das du Noctua Paste gehabt hast, aber man muss sie schon auftragen und nicht im Schrank liegen haben


----------



## LaCain1337 (9. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Jap, allerdings habe ich auch ne Bessere Aio wakü  gegönnt. von nem 120mm  Cool it eco   zu ner 240er EK Predator denk mal hat auch was damit zu tun das es so gute Verbesserung gab  

In 3 Wochen werd ich die mal etwas Erweitern evtl is ja noch potenzial auf ein paar grad bessere temps zu hoffen,  Die Möglichkeiten sind ja jetzt recht enorm da alles Ersetzbar oder Erweiterbar ist


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. September 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

So... Ich hab endlich die Artic MX-4 Pampe runter von meiner Grafikkarte.

Die Karte taktet nun viel höher und gönnt sich über 10 % mehr vom Powertarget, das bei 400 RPM und 3 ° weniger. (Raumtemp war 0.3 Grad wärmer als mit der MX-4)
Die Kühlleistung sollte trotzdem nach dem Burn-in noch ein bisschen besser werden.

Hab jetzt die Cooler Master Mastergel Maker drauf. 
Jetzt muss die Paste nur noch die Leistung halten, und nicht nach ein paar Wochen einfach anfangen nicht mehr richtig zu "leiten" 

Und nen schönes Bildchen von der Pampe sollt ihr natürlich auch sehen.
Dieses Bild ist direkt nach der Kühlerdemontage entstanden. Genau so sah es aus.

Demnächst kommt die neue WLP auch auf meine CPU, auf den IHS, nicht auf den DIE.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatal Justice (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

@ Addi

Hast du auch ein Bild vom Gegenstück, also dem Die selbst. Der Abdruck interessiert mich...


----------



## Gast20180319 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> @ Addi
> 
> Hast du auch ein Bild vom Gegenstück, also dem Die selbst. Der Abdruck interessiert mich...



Sah halt genau so aus... war halt nur schwerer zu fotografieren, weil der Chip so schön spiegelt


----------



## Fatal Justice (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

OK, ich frage nur, weil mein Abdruck doch etwas anders aussah, trotz ebenfalls genutztem CM Master Gel. Obwohl ich mehr benutzt habe, hat sich nichts an der Seite herausgedrückt.


----------



## Gast20180319 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Das war der Abdruck von der Artic MX-4 Pampe... Die Coolermaster sieht ganz anders aus.
Ja es war zu viel Wärmeleitpaste, aber war mir relativ egal damals, weil ich die Paste oft erneuern musste weil die Kühlleistung nach 1-2 Monaten erheblich nachgelassen hat.
Deshalb hab ich mir kaum Mühe gemacht und die Pampe einfach draufgeklatscht 
Bzw. dachte ich auch einfach am Anfang das ich zu wenig Paste genommen habe, weil die Paste ja nach der Demontage des Kühlers quasi kaum noch vorhanden war.

Edit: Ich habe mal meinen älteren Post geändert, da stand was von Kühlermontage, sollte aber Kühlerdemontage heißen...
Daher dachtest du es wäre die Master Gel


----------



## Fatal Justice (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Achso, Danke für die Erläuterung. Dann ist alles ok.


----------



## Eraser20 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin gerade dabei meine GraKa zu wechseln und frage mich ob ich eine ca 5Jahre alte Wärmeleitpaste noch benutzen kann ?!?
hat jemand ein Idee??


----------



## DrDave (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Wenn sie nicht ausgetrocknet oder eine andere Konsistenz hat, würde ich sie nehmen. Denke aber es gibt mittlerweile wahrscheinlich bessere Pasten auf dem Markt, welche hast du denn?


----------



## Eraser20 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Arctic cooling MX-2
Die Konsistenz ist etwas zähflüssig. Aber ich denke das soll wohl so sein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Kann gut sein, die MX2 wurde damals umgestellt (erst sehr weich, dann sehr fest und dann wieder zurück auf weich). 
Hast vermutlich genau die Zeit gekauft als es auf fest umgestellt wurde.


----------



## Eraser20 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

 Dann versuch ichs mal...
Danke euch


----------



## takan (8. August 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

gibt es eigentlich ein update von dem extreme roundup?
ich überlege ob ich nächsten monat mein 7600k köpfe und flüssigmetal druntermache. 
bei caseking sind ja neue wärmeleitpasten schon draußen.

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## DrDave (8. August 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



takan schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein update von dem extreme roundup?
> ich überlege ob ich nächsten monat mein 7600k köpfe und flüssigmetal druntermache.
> bei caseking sind ja neue wärmeleitpasten schon draußen.
> 
> mit freundlichen grüßen



Das Update am Ende des Startposts hast du gesehen? Wenn ja, welche Pasten vermisst du denn?


----------



## Edgecution (10. August 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ich hätte mal ne Frage, ich habe mir einen neuen PC gebaut und die Thermal Grilzzly drauf (ohne vorher den test gelesen zu haben)
Macht das jetzt einen großen Unterschied, wenn ich auf Phobya Flüssigmetall wechseln würde? Der Ryzen wird ja noch entsprechend übertacktet. Lüfter ist Be Quiet Pure Power (ich weiß nicht der beste zm übertakten aber es geht ja um die Wärmeleitpaste ^^)


----------



## takan (10. August 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



DrDave schrieb:


> Das Update am Ende des Startposts hast du gesehen? Wenn ja, welche Pasten vermisst du denn?




2016. immerhin ist jetzt über nen jahr herum.


----------



## Venom89 (11. August 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Ja es gibt jetzt Pasten die alles in den Schatten stellen! Nicht.

Das ist nun wirklich kein Markt wo man jedes Jahr ein neues round up machen muss.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Aktuelles anschauliches CPU übergreifendes How-to zur Anwendung von Liquid Metal.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYnUfXl0Gdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bastian123f (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Benutze immer die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaot. Die ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## mahaudi (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Benutze die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaot auch ...was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist und da bin ich nicht der einzige das die Paste nach ner Zeit lang an Leistung verliert.


Weiss nicht warum,aber wenn die Paste neu drauf ist dann hat man ein paar °c bessere Temps . 

Zwischen Neu und ALT liegen manchmal nur 4 Wochen .

Hatte vorher immer die Gelid GC-Extreme ....da hatte man das nicht .


----------



## bastian123f (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*



mahaudi schrieb:


> Benutze die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaot auch ...was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist und da bin ich nicht der einzige das die Paste nach ner Zeit lang an Leistung verliert.
> 
> 
> Weiss nicht warum,aber wenn die Paste neu drauf ist dann hat man ein paar °c bessere Temps .
> ...


Ich säubere meinen PC immer alle 6 Monate. Und bisher ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Aber vielen Dank. Das Teste ich mal in Zukunft. 
Vielleicht kann ich ja es protokollieren, wenn ich die Paste mal wechsle und jede Woche die Temperaturen unter Prime 95 auslese.


----------



## mahaudi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Das mit den 4 Wochen war auch wo ich ein paar CPU`s getestet habe .

Ich konnte das sehr gut auslesen per Screens ....Vorher/Nachher  

Wassertemps waren da immer gleich .


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Also ich benutze die Kryonaut seit sie auf dem Markt ist - ehrlich gesagt sogar ein paar Tage länger - aber ein solches Verhalten ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Bei der Gelid-GC-extreme die ich vorher nutzte aber auch nicht.

Bin von daher etwas überrascht so etwas zu hören. Hat jemand das bereits an Roman herangetragen?

MfG Drebbin


----------



## idge (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!*

Nö, das ging mir mit der Kryonaut auch so, aber halt aufgefallen ist es mir nur bei den Grafikkarten, da waren es 4-6K Differenz nach 2-3 Monaten. Mastergel von Cooler Master ist noch derber abgestürzt, war eigentlich begeistert davon, aber nach nur 3 Wochen 10K Differenz...was geht da. Hatte zuerst an überprüft ob es evtl. mit Kühlerbewegung zu tun gehabt hätte, also Flüssigmetall drauf und dann mal abgewartet. Keine Veränderung auch nach 1 Jahr...für mich ein Grund mehr nicht mehr soviel Geld in herkömmliche Pasten zu stecken, zumindest dort wo sie stark "beansprucht" werden (Overclocking und hohe thermische Dauerlast).

Ahja und das mal 2-3K verloren gehen über nen längeren Zeitraum ist ja normal, aber nicht so viel. In einem anderen Thread habe ich schon über das Mastergel gelesen, ist wohl doch keine Einbildung, das es Pasten gibt, die stark einbrechen mit der Zeit/Beanspruchung


----------

